# Roblet - Phase One with Big Jim



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

As titled! Started with @big_jim_87 as of today.

Old journal is locked now 

Diet and routine has been set and this is what I will follow until Jim says different.

Plan is to recomp, I've plenty of faith in Jim so no doubt this will go swimmingly.

91.6kg as of yesterday, abs still present.... Just. But pretty flat tbh.

Currently cruising on test e E10D and I will until we decide to do a blast.

Day 1

Cardio and abs 

10 mins high incline walking on treadmill

10 mins HiiT on bike - last 1min got heart rate up to 190bpm lol I was soaked!

10 mins stepper

Then some abs.

Don't mind cardio so long as I have some music on.

Weight session I won't detail as it's only fair on Jim.

For anyone that hasn't seen my progress since lifting. This is a comparison pic. 2 and half years between that and 4st :lol:



That's my youngest on her 2nd bday and she turns 5 in 9 days so just about 3 years.

Next pics I'll pop up will be progress with Jim in a month or so.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck mate, IN


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

In


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Out

:lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shake it all about.

All the best with this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck mate, IN


Did your gaydar go off?? Good to see you back.

Oh and in!!

Good luck rob mate. You're going to do well with Jim


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Followinggggg


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

In !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Out
> 
> :lol:


The closet!! :lol:

I'm in you junkie slut whore


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Late but..... IN!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha! Cheers gents :beer:

Edit - and Q


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

IN!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Subbed mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> IN!!





Bull Terrier said:


> Subbed mate!


Cheers lads 

Showed my work colleagues my diet..... "So you do take this serious"

FFS course I do :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Showed my work colleagues my diet..... "So you do take this serious"
> 
> FFS course I do :lol:


Pmsl I paid them to say that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Showed my work colleagues my diet..... "So you do take this serious"
> 
> FFS course I do :lol:


Maybe they couldn't tell from looking at you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

When did Jim start doing Zumba training @R0BLET?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I paid them to say that


Could have spent that on those new supps you've been eyeing up :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Maybe they couldn't tell from looking at you :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm the biggest cùnt here.... Says a lot doesn't it :lol:



liam0810 said:


> When did Jim start doing Zumba training @R0BLET?


Yesterday mate. You in? :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> The closet!! :lol:
> 
> I'm in you junkie slut whore


You wish. My bottom is very pert lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

All the very best Robbo. Time to get massive:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Will be watching...good luck

Oh, and good transformation


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Could have spent that on those new supps you've been eyeing up :lol:
> 
> I'm the biggest cùnt here.... Says a lot doesn't it :lol:
> 
> Yesterday mate. You in? :beer:


Of course i am! i love a bit of Zumba.

In all seriousness good luck pal, with Jim's help and if your mindset is right you'll do well


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

In as always mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd, good progress so far :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

guess im in lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Will be watching...good luck
> 
> Oh, and good transformation


Thanks mate 



liam0810 said:


> Of course i am! i love a bit of Zumba.
> 
> In all seriousness good luck pal, with Jim's help and if your mindset is right you'll do well


Excellent, I'll pick you up later 

Thanks mate. Eyes are on the prize :beer:



Goosh said:


> In as always mate


Good to see you mate 



robdobbie said:


> Sub'd, good progress so far :thumbup1:


Cheers, onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

will be following mate, can you give us brief run down of diet/traning?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

In when I'm about, good luck mofo x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

focus_and_win said:


> will be following mate, can you give us brief run down of diet/traning?


Cheers mate, none of your cheat meals in here for a while please 

I can't be specific mate, it's tailored to me and what time i train for nutrient timing etc.

Obvious carbs are heavier on days I train.

Routine wise it's a 4 day split;

Chest and delts

Legs

Back and traps

Arms

Rest days I'll do cardio and abs.



flinty90 said:


> In when I'm about, good luck mofo x


Good ya big lump!! Get some ice on that shoulder too and rest it  x


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck to ya...  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Ab doms.... Seriously, abs have doms PMSL

Anyway. Arms now :beer:

Day off today too as collecting parents from the airport at lunch 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arm session was lovely, just a case of finding feet weight was.

Wasn't far off on first crack at it though!

Was nice and pumped


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How old are you mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How old are you mate?


Too old 

30 this year mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Too old
> 
> 30 this year mate.


Haha some of us are still 28


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Too old
> 
> 30 this year mate.





Chelsea said:


> Haha some of us are still 28


While some of us are still 21 

Haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> While some of us are still 21
> 
> Haha


And have the mass of a 12 year old :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> And have the mass of a 12 year old :lol:


Cvnt lol

Hey that's the 'in' thing now days.....god your old lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha some of us are still 28


But you look 48? :lol:



Galaxy said:


> While some of us are still 21
> 
> Haha


21!! FFS I am getting on aren't i


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Cvnt lol
> 
> Hey that's the 'in' thing now days.....god your old lol


Nothing gets you "in" more than muscle......one look and the chicks are pre lubed, ask @Keeks she looks at my pics all the time 

Thanks for playing tiny :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Come in to say yay for arms sesh, :thumb: runs out now I'm feeling positively geriatric!! :sad:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Nothing gets you "in" more than muscle......one look and the chicks are pre lubed, ask @Keeks she looks at my pics all the time
> 
> Thanks for playing tiny :lol:


  :blush:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Nothing gets you "in" more than muscle......one look and the chicks are pre lubed, ask @Keeks she looks at my pics all the time
> 
> Thanks for playing tiny :lol:


haha suppose when your THAT ugly like youself, every little bit counts eh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What's wrong with 48?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Come in to say yay for arms sesh, :thumb: runs out now I'm feeling positively geriatric!! :sad:


Yay for arms session! 

You don't looks your age so your fine :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> What's wrong with 48?


It's near 50? Lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yay for arms session!
> 
> You don't looks your age so your fine :lol:


Yay, see, arms sessions are good! :thumb:

mg: I would say thanks but whats with the laughing?! :lol: Now I do feel ancient! I'm off, just let me grab my zimmer :confused1: where did I put it?? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cardio and abs done.

30 mins SSC

Abs.... Till failure lol

Was still in bits from other day 

Tris nice and sore from yesterday so happy days! Legs tomorrow :beer:

Couple of days in and drop a fair bit of water, look better for it already.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yay, see, arms sessions are good! :thumb:
> 
> mg: I would say thanks but whats with the laughing?! :lol: Now I do feel ancient! I'm off, just let me grab my zimmer :confused1: where did I put it?? :lol:


You don't look a day over 30


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You don't look a day over 30


 :lol: Quite right, I'm only 25 and a few months :whistling:

Also, new journal, blue vest pics needed!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yay, see, arms sessions are good! :thumb:
> 
> mg: I would say thanks but whats with the laughing?! :lol: Now I do feel ancient! I'm off, just let me grab my zimmer :confused1: where did I put it?? :lol:


You'll need a zimmer when im done with you :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You'll need a zimmer when im done with you :whistling:


 :lol: Oh really?!  Yeah I'm now thinking I need to stop perving over you though, I feel almost cougar-like! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh really?!  Yeah I'm now thinking I need to stop perving over you though, I feel almost cougar-like! :lol:


 :lol: with age comes experience :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> It's near 50? Lol


...and closer to retirement. Am looking forward to sitting on my **** even more than I do now:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Big Jim posing and knocking over camera!


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

In mate check mine  with Jim aswell


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=260280


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs in bits!

Leg Press

Ham Curls

DB Lunges

Leg Extensions

Calf Raises

Fooked! Tomorrow won't be pleasant


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon ladies, food spot on today! Only a few days to adjust but all good.

You know you've got a keeper when she text you to say she's got you 20 steaks from the butchers  :beer:

Still have tricep doms from arms so chest may be fun tomorrow!

Cycle plans are in motion.....

10,000g of Tribulus 

PMSL. We are talking about it but I want to hold off till May and that gives me a good 11/12 weeks of cruising


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Worth waiting I reckon mate. Get the good and training nailed then boom! 95kg here you come :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Worth waiting I reckon mate. Get the good and training nailed then boom! 95kg here you come :lol:


95kg at 10% BF..... 

No rush to get back on a blast. Nail all other stuff first and then BOOM :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 95kg at 10% BF.....
> 
> No rush to get back on a blast. Nail all other stuff first and then BOOM :lol:


That would be good mate!

Good plan sir. Looking forward to seeing how it goes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That would be good mate!
> 
> Good plan sir. Looking forward to seeing how it goes


You'll probably see update pics before the others, for your wánk bank of course


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You'll probably see update pics before the others, for your wánk bank of course


You do look after me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You do look after me :lol:


I try.

Can you change your AVI yet :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You'll probably see update pics before the others, for your wánk bank of course


Can we do pic requests? Catalogue pose with blue vest. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Can we do pic requests? Catalogue pose with blue vest. :lol:


Catalogue pose :lol:

I'll do a blue vest one soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh @Keeks, forgot to say Asda have brought out a copy cat of the lion bar cereal!

Exactly the same, £1 a box :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh @Keeks, forgot to say Asda have brought out a copy cat of the lion bar cereal!
> 
> Exactly the same, £1 a box :lol:


Jungle bites


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I am following in the shadows mate, like I do in most journals h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Jungle bites


That's them lol



Big Ste said:


> I am following in the shadows mate, like I do in most journals h34r:


Good to have you here mate :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh @Keeks, forgot to say Asda have brought out a copy cat of the lion bar cereal!
> 
> Exactly the same, £1 a box :lol:


Nice!!! I'm currently banned from buying more cereal but when I'm out of the lion bar cereal, will give these a go, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Last meal of the day done, realised I've had one extra of my meals lol

Not a bad thing I suppose, extra 50g of protein and greens won't do any harm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and delts done :beer:

Strength wasn't great, but I'll not look into that too much.

Pic for @Keeks :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay! Looking good! :thumbup1: Although not the usual standard catalogue pose :confused1:

Be really good to watch your progress under big Jim.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good Rob! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Deffo more on the shoulders Rob


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yay! Looking good! :thumbup1: Although not the usual standard catalogue pose :confused1:
> 
> Be really good to watch your progress under big Jim.


Lol, my mate was at the gym but was PT'ing so didn't want to ask him to take a pic of me posing :lol:

So far so good, in for the long haul so progress is the only option for me :beer:



Dan94 said:


> Looking good Rob! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate 



sxbarnes said:


> Deffo more on the shoulders Rob


No tren in em so deflated a little lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Still look bigger. Haha

Think its the traps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning. Leg doms starting to wear off now 

CV and abs today at some point.

Think I'll be in the garden all day though, lovely outside.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, Monday again 

Kept to diet all weekend even if it meant taking prepped food out with me lol

Trained first thing today.

Back and Traps

Oly Bar Shrugs Superset Rear Shrugs

DB Seated Shrugs

Shoulder width chins

Bent over oly bar rows

Close grip pull downs

Hyper extensions

Done 

Post workout bits done and now it's a good solid meal of steak and rice.

Weight wise today I was 88.6kg, so dropped 2kg in a week.

Expected it tbh but I doubt it will drop no lower than 88kg.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, Monday again
> 
> Kept to diet all weekend even if it meant taking prepped food out with me lol
> 
> ...


Whats with the weight loss? You cutting first or is it just a clean up of diet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Whats with the weight loss? You cutting first or is it just a clean up of diet?


Water from clean up of diet I'd say mate, carbs are timed now where as before I'd eat them all day lol

Also usually on a Sunday I'd have a binge, none now lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Water from clean up of diet I'd say mate, carbs are timed now where as before I'd eat them all day lol
> 
> Also usually on a Sunday I'd have a binge, none now lol


Good stuff mate, certainly makes a massive difference cleaning up your diet and at the end of the day its not always what shows on the scales, bodybuilding is about the look not the weight you are :thumbup1:

Carbs timed more around workouts now then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good stuff mate, certainly makes a massive difference cleaning up your diet and at the end of the day its not always what shows on the scales, bodybuilding is about the look not the weight you are :thumbup1:
> 
> Carbs timed more around workouts now then?


Yeah defo mate 

Yes, obviously more on training days so I'll have post workout carbs and protein and another 4 solid meals throughout the day with last load of carbs about 12.30/1pm for me today.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo mate
> 
> Yes, obviously more on training days so I'll have post workout carbs and protein and another 4 solid meals throughout the day with last load of carbs about 12.30/1pm for me today.


Ouch, long time without carbs, I remember those days during prep, should do you well though mate, lean up, be lighter but look bigger/not so tiny


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate. See you've joined the Tupperware crew lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ouch, long time without carbs, I remember those days during prep, should do you well though mate, lean up, be lighter but look bigger/not so tiny


Haha! CV and abs tomorrow am 

I remember your prep, bike every morning or night iirc?

I can live with size drop, it's not muscle loss so in the long run it'll be better for me :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate. See you've joined the Tupperware crew lol


Haha! Yes. Mrs got me some new tubs at the weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Yes. Mrs got me some new tubs at the weekend


Dear oh dear. Lol

Good work mate. If you can keep it up then you'll do well. I found it hard at weekends but got to be done if you want to maximise results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dear oh dear. Lol
> 
> Good work mate. If you can keep it up then you'll do well. I found it hard at weekends but got to be done if you want to maximise results.


Agreed mate and mrs is on top of me too! Checking I'm eating, what food I need out. She wrote out my diet and stuck it up in the kitchen lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good mate. I did same and stuck it on my supp cupboard door lol. Make sure you get some decent starting pics front and back so you can make comparisons. Important for motivation I think.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Be good to see the progress in a month or so mate:beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate. I did same and stuck it on my supp cupboard door lol. Make sure you get some decent starting pics front and back so you can make comparisons. Important for motivation I think.


Reminds me I need to sort my supp cupboard as it's a right mess!!

Yeah got some done, will do some more in 4 weeks. Feeling rather flat at the moment lol



sxbarnes said:


> Be good to see the progress in a month or so mate:beer:


End of April I'll bang some pics up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Long day! Only got in at 8pm lol

Finished work and went to toys r us 

Could spend a fortune there!!

Anyway, food good and macros hit 

CV and abs tomorrow, time for bed. Night!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You competing this year mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> You competing this year mate?


April fools is tomorrow mate.....

:lol:

Nah. No plans mate, got lots to do and at least 5 years off stage ready size etc

Never say never though.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey roblet

How come you blast and cruise out of curiosity? Do you compete? Or are you prescribed TRT, you just look quite young in your blue vest pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Hey roblet
> 
> How come you blast and cruise out of curiosity? Do you compete? Or are you prescribed TRT, you just look quite young in your blue vest pic


Erm, I've only been B&C'ing since September and that was down to trying 6 on 4 off.

Don't compete. Not on TRT either lol

30 this year mate :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe you can help me out roblet.

I'm just going off basic maths, and I want to make sure im right because i explained this to a friend the other day and dont want to give him wrong info.

This sunday coming, hoping to be around 12st 8lb mark, after all waters drained from me. I'm guessing im going to be around the 10% BF margin.

Anyway, does that mean, as simple as it sounds that all the fat on my body is only 12.8lb's worth, or lets say 13lb to round it up?

So if that was the case, only having 13lb of fat on your body at 10% BF, loosing 6.5lbs more fat (which is half of 13lb obv) would mean i'd be at 5% bodyfat?

is that right or am i missing something?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, 12st 8lb is 176lb so 10% of that is 17.6lb

Also you have to take into account if any muscle is lost too while cuttin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> So if that was the case, only having 13lb of fat on your body at 10% BF, loosing 6.5lbs more fat (which is half of 13lb obv) would mean i'd be at 5% bodyfat?


In short no.

If you drop 6.5lb on the scales say in the next 4 weeks, that's not forced to be 6.5lb of fat.

So you couldn't just say it's 5% body fat that's been lost.

It could be 4lb of fat, 2.5lb of water.

To get truly dry of water you need to do a contest prep style water manipulation etc.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh right! darn! lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Took these last night! Veins on legs coming through!

Sorry if you dont want me posting pictures in your new journal tho! lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 148124
> View attachment 148125
> 
> 
> ...


Good work mate.

I don't mind, once a week is fine you whore


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent juiced


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Fnx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms 

Food to cook first!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a good one! Wish the bloody gym opened sooner.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate. Good effort cooking this time of day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate. Good effort cooking this time of day!


Lol, only because I hadn't done it last night :lol:

Feel well rough, tired and dodgy stomach. Boooooo!!

Arms done anyway.

Tricep Extensions

Skull crushers

Overhead DB extensions

Big drop set on tricep extensions

Standing EZ curls

Seated preacher curls

Hammer curls


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I wanna go back to sleep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I wanna go back to sleep


PMSL me too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How are you finding being coached mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> How are you finding being coached mate?


So far so good mate. See how it changes when he's back off holiday lol

But I'm sticking to the diet and routine word for word. Macros hit, reps and sets hit


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

For skulls instead of using the bar, what I'm using now is the cable and bench. I can use more weight and I don't need anyone to assist me. Just sayin!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> So far so good mate. See how it changes when he's back off holiday lol
> 
> But I'm sticking to the diet and routine word for word. Macros hit, reps and sets hit


Hi, does your coach set you macros or just tell you what quantity to eat and when? Just curious as everyone is different


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> For skulls instead of using the bar, what I'm using now is the cable and bench. I can use more weight and I don't need anyone to assist me. Just sayin!


Yeah I see some people doing that, works for some and not others


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Hi, does your coach set you macros or just tell you what quantity to eat and when? Just curious as everyone is different


Quantities are set each meal mate for training and none training days 

So for today I'll hit approximately 370g of protein.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Quantities are set each meal mate for training and none training days
> 
> So for today I'll hit approximately 370g of protein.


370, nice amount of protein mate, what is the goal in this "phase" of training? Is it bulking?

Also, does Jim swear as much in real life as he does on forums?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Quantities are set each meal mate for training and none training days
> 
> So for today I'll hit approximately 370g of protein.


Hope you're getting enough fiber with all that protein :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 370, nice amount of protein mate, what is the goal in this "phase" of training? Is it bulking?
> 
> Also, does Jim swear as much in real life as he does on forums?


That's a training day, obviously lower on CV day 

It's a recomp and gives me a better base to work from to then go into a bulk. Not sure on time scales, 4/6 weeks maybe?

God knows, ain't met the midget PMSL



Dan94 said:


> Hope you're getting enough fiber with all that protein :whistling: :lol:


Haha! More than enough mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Quantities are set each meal mate for training and none training days
> 
> So for today I'll hit approximately 370g of protein.


easier to stick to set quantities although if having to divert from plan it can be a pain in the ****, fat content etc in meat

I read Jim advocates cereal post workout, can you say if there is a limit to the type? Toffee crisp vs rice crispies?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> easier to stick to set quantities although if having to divert from plan it can be a pain in the ****, fat content etc in meat
> 
> I read Jim advocates cereal post workout, can you say if there is a limit to the type? Toffee crisp vs rice crispies?


Everyone is different with him diet wise, some have it, some don't.

Toffee crisp ones are shít :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Toffee crisp ones are shít :lol:


Harsh words there! :angry:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Harsh words there! :angry:


It's true lol. Too crunchy to enjoy :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It's true lol. Too crunchy to enjoy :lol:


That's why you need to have it with warm milk, soak it a little then they're softer and nicer. :thumbup1:

Ps, I would say my usual MTFU  but I am in rough poorly sissy mode too today so I will let you off just this once. Hope ya feeling better. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> That's why you need to have it with warm milk, soak it a little then they're softer and nicer. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ps, I would say my usual MTFU  but I am in rough poorly sissy mode too today so I will let you off just this once. Hope ya feeling better. :thumbup1:


Lol, too much effort. Orange shreddies sat waiting 

Haha, I'm ok. Messed up a meal and forgot my rice - damn it!!

First mistake.... More to follow in sure.

Sup with ya? Aids? Philip aids? :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, too much effort. Orange shreddies sat waiting
> 
> Haha, I'm ok. Messed up a meal and forgot my rice - damn it!!
> 
> ...


Orange... Shreddies... ??? :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Orange... Shreddies... ??? :drool:


Oh they're good mate!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh they're good mate!!!


Where the hell do you guys get all these fancy cereals from? My tesco just stocks the same normal boring shít :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Where the hell do you guys get all these fancy cereals from? My tesco just stocks the same normal boring shít :lol:


Tesco sell them lol

They all do


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tesco sell them lol
> 
> They all do


I'll open my eyes next time :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I'll open my eyes next time :lol:


We live in the east Dan, the black hole of cereal land. Was five months behind on the orange shreddies:cursing:


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Coco pops post workout with choc protien poured over ! Now we're talking !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JPO said:


> Coco pops post workout with choc protien poured over ! Now we're talking !


Exactly :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

No lore orange shreddies I. My big sainos!!! Cvnts must have stopped making them as no space on shelf for them anymore either. Not happy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> No lore orange shreddies I. My big sainos!!! Cvnts must have stopped making them as no space on shelf for them anymore either. Not happy


They must be coming to me......at last. Num num num


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Coco caramel shreddies now at tesco £2. Hmmmm:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

JPO said:


> Coco pops post workout with choc protien poured over ! Now we're talking !


So much chocolatey goodness :drool:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> We live in the east Dan, the black hole of cereal land. Was five months behind on the orange shreddies:cursing:


Where bouts you from again mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Where bouts you from again mate?


Between Bedford and Cambridge on the a1 and ecml


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Between Bedford and Cambridge on the a1 and ecml


Sweet, used to work in Cambridge alot :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 370, nice amount of protein mate, what is the goal in this "phase" of training? Is it bulking?
> 
> Also, does Jim swear as much in real life as he does on forums?


More!!!!!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, too much effort. Orange shreddies sat waiting
> 
> Haha, I'm ok. Messed up a meal and forgot my rice - damn it!!
> 
> ...


50 seconds in the micro, 30 seconds to let them get soggy, very little effort for ace cereal. :thumbup1: Nice, but you do need to get the choc caramel ones too.

Oh heck, I'm not surprised sorting your food out that early, takes me at least an hour or two to get my brain functioning in the morning, lol.

mg: He said he had R0blet aids then he tried to show me but I ran off a little scared. :sad: Anyway, just regular semi-permanent aids I think, be right in a day or two. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Loving the cereal talk, not loving the no more choc orange shreddies talk, will have to stock up if thats the case and I can still get some.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Loving the cereal talk, not loving the no more choc orange shreddies talk, will have to stock up if thats the case and I can still get some.


 Seen two boxes for £3 at asda online for the caramel flavour


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Seen two boxes for £3 at asda online for the caramel flavour


My kitchen will soon rival the cereal aisle at any supermarket!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> My kitchen will soon rival the cereal aisle at any supermarket!


A box is only two servings though??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, early night last night and woke up with a stinker of a headache 

Anyway, rest day/CV & Abs.

Food ALL prepped 

Made up for lost carbs mid day yesterday with carbs when I got home.

Here's a meal on today's menu;



Wholemeal wraps, chicken and avocado blitz with a dash of chilli powder - it's good 

Tomorrow is legs and I'm having to do chest and delts Friday as I've got a busy weekend!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good working the prep mate. I hate avocado. It can see how that would be nice.

That mf chicken? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good working the prep mate. I hate avocado. It can see how that would be nice.
> 
> That mf chicken? :lol:


I bloody love the stuff! Lol

Erm not sure. Most likely 

Best arrive today


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looks tasty that @R0BLET!

Just out of curiosity where do you fellas get your meat from?

I go Makros and get 5kg chicken for £19.99 and 180 large eggs for the same price, that's me sorted for wee while!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks tasty that @R0BLET!
> 
> Just out of curiosity where do you fellas get your meat from?
> 
> I go Makros and get 5kg chicken for £19.99 and 180 large eggs for the same price, that's me sorted for wee while!


It shall be grand 

Erm either muscle food or my butcher. Muscle food if they have an offer on lol

Like 4kg lean mince for £10, so added in 5kg chicken :lol:

Steak from my butcher though as it's damn good and he looks after me 

180 eggs!!! PMSL. I have 20 a week :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning, early night last night and woke up with a stinker of a headache
> 
> Anyway, rest day/CV & Abs.
> 
> ...


That looks nice! **** cutting i want food


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dont wna keep weighing this down with my pics again but just wanted to keep you updated! gimme some compliments would ya!

I'll post my last one in 5 weeks time and that will be it until my own journal  what bf u reckon im at now, about 10-11%?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks tasty that @R0BLET!
> 
> Just out of curiosity where do you fellas get your meat from?
> 
> I go Makros and get 5kg chicken for £19.99 and 180 large eggs for the same price, that's me sorted for wee while!


Are they free range eggs or caged eggs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> That looks nice! **** cutting i want food


Lol, that's tame for me 



Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 148227
> 
> 
> Dont wna keep weighing this down with my pics again but just wanted to keep you updated! gimme some compliments would ya!
> ...


Which is which? Not great on my phone mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Which is which? Not great on my phone mate.


Wait till your on your PC then 

black top is before, white top is today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> Wait till your on your PC then
> 
> black top is before, white top is today


White top better mate! :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> White top better mate! :thumb:


well the black top was from primark for £4 so couldnt turn it down. white top is from topman. easily tell topman is the quality material!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> well the black top was from primark for £4 so couldnt turn it down. white top is from topman. easily tell topman is the quality material!


   You going crazy on your lack of food mate! Well done


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> You going crazy on your lack of food mate! Well done


I've dropped the calories a lot now. But doing that I've had to stop doing 250mg Test E a week and instead using Prop at 100mg EOD. Infact, doing this my lifts have weirdly gone up as well.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Wait till your on your PC then
> 
> black top is before, white top is today


Excellent work mate!

Probably need a full body shot in just pants to hazard a guess. But looks promising! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> I've dropped the calories a lot now. But doing that I've had to stop doing 250mg Test E a week and instead using Prop at 100mg EOD. Infact, doing this my lifts have weirdly gone up as well.


Good stuff! People haven't come to me for fashion advice for a long time!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Wait till your on your PC then
> 
> black top is before, white top is today


defo see your v lines and abs more


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It shall be grand
> 
> Erm either muscle food or my butcher. Muscle food if they have an offer on lol
> 
> ...


Real men do a ten egg omelette every day.......... 

My local butcher is a robbing old fart, try's to charge me £8 per kilo:lol:



Juic3Up said:


> Are they free range eggs or caged eggs?


Dunno tbh mate, I'd imagine caged for that price. Couldn't give a fvck either, they taste nice either way!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Real men do a ten egg omelette every day..........
> 
> My local butcher is a robbing old fart, try's to charge me £8 per kilo:lol:


Not in my diet PMSL

Haha!! What a nob. £5 here, all individually sealed and he'll season them too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all you sexy people!

It's Friday 

Solid nights sleep, didn't want to get out of bed though lol

Anyway, off to do chest and delts shortly.

Food all prepped and just having my pre workout bits 

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good one roberto


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one roberto


Was ok lol

I'm fooked but strength is down. Feel like it's there but it isn't.

Anyway;

Decline Bench

Incline DB's

Flat DB Flys

HS Shoulder Press

DB bent over flys

DB lateral raises

Done 

Post workout nutrtion being consumed! :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Dunno tbh mate, I'd imagine caged for that price. Couldn't give a fvck either, they taste nice either way!


Well I didn't care as much until someone on this board said the nutrients are different when you compare free range chickens to caged.

Might go back to caged since its easier on the pocket lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Got any holidays booked for this summer roblet?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> *I'm fooked but strength is down. Feel like it's there but it isn't.*


up the gear :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Got any holidays booked for this summer roblet?


Nothing planned mate, time off work will be swallowed up with hospital stuff with mrs this year.



mal said:


> up the gear :whistling:


Haha! Cruising 

Soon Mal, soon


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing planned mate, time off work will be swallowed up with hospital stuff with mrs this year.
> 
> Haha! Cruising
> 
> Soon Mal, soon


Oh deary me! Bet she'd love abit of sun away but that plane ride would be a killer i bet!

Are you allowed to reveal your gear/doseage plans or is that under the covers courtesy for big jim


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Oh deary me! Bet she'd love abit of sun away but that plane ride would be a killer i bet!
> 
> Are you allowed to reveal your gear/doseage plans or is that under the covers courtesy for big jim


Yeah it would mate, was bad enough last summer on a plane lol

Erm, I'll say what I'm running but keep the doses under wraps


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Will be lower carbs affecting strength mate. Nothing to worry about as will soon bounce back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Will be lower carbs affecting strength mate. Nothing to worry about as will soon bounce back.


Yeah agreed mate, you know I'm a carb monster :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 148227
> 
> 
> Dont wna keep weighing this down with my pics again but just wanted to keep you updated! gimme some compliments would ya!
> ...


'Dont wanna keep weight this down with my pics, but I'm fcuming going to anyway' lol. Ffs. Get your own journal already lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'Dont wanna keep weight this down with my pics, but I'm fcuming going to anyway' lol. Ffs. Get your own journal already lol.


Yeah @Juic3Up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'Dont wanna keep weight this down with my pics, but I'm fcuming going to anyway' lol. Ffs. Get your own journal already lol.


Don't hold back now!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Don't hold back now!


I'm not being nasty mate I just find it a bit disrespectful. I know ROBLET said it's ok but that cvnts scared of his own shadow with how small he is so hardly going to say no is he......... Lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao! eassssssssyyyyyyyy! :laugh:

I wouldnt keep my own journal up to date enough to even have one so robs journal is the one i read the most i was just lettin him know where im up to mate.

I've refrained from posting as much as ive used too, to benefit us all anyhow!

sorry tho supra, lets just proceed with pics of rob only! :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Lmao! eassssssssyyyyyyyy! :laugh:
> 
> I wouldnt keep my own journal up to date enough to even have one so robs journal is the one i read the most i was just lettin him know where im up to mate.
> 
> ...


Really? You update this one everyday so can't do that bad with your own surely.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Really? You update this one everyday so can't do that bad with your own surely.


I dno pal. i dont wanna have any tiffs with anyone on here anyway so ill post my own stuff in my own journal when i get one sometime.

hope ya post in it tho so im not left on my bill ha :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> I dno pal. i dont wanna have any tiffs with anyone on here anyway so ill post my own stuff in my own journal when i get one sometime.
> 
> hope ya post in it tho so im not left on my bill ha :thumbup1:


I'll pop in mate:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> I dno pal. i dont wanna have any tiffs with anyone on here anyway so ill post my own stuff in my own journal when i get one sometime.
> 
> hope ya post in it tho so im not left on my bill ha :thumbup1:


Course I will. Not having a go. Just an observation mate that's all as it would fcuk me off someone keep putting pics of themself in my journal and updating their progress.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I'll pop in mate:beer:


nice one!



> Course I will. Not having a go. Just an observation mate that's all as it would fcuk me off someone keep putting pics of themself in my journal and updating their progress.


yeah i understand. robs too nice to even say anything like you said!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> nice one!
> 
> yeah i understand. robs too nice to even say anything like you said!


I'm just a cvnt and talk my mind that's all lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow wow wow..... I'm handsome as well as nice I'll have you know 

Chill ya beans you two.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow..... I'm handsome as well as nice I'll have you know
> 
> Chill ya beans you two.


Hmmmmm that's debatable..... Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmmmm that's debatable..... Lol.


Mrs Kill4 would be all over me :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Mrs Kill4 would be all over me :lol:


I'll give her your number.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll give her your number.


No problem mate, look forward to the pics :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What is your calorie intake at the mo mate, if you don't mind saying of course?!

We've got the same goals it seems, cutting/recomp, so I'm just curious and nosey

How long you gonna be cutting for, throughout the summer or....?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What is your calorie intake at the mo mate, if you don't mind saying of course?!
> 
> We've got the same goals it seems, cutting/recomp, so I'm just curious and nosey
> 
> How long you gonna be cutting for, throughout the summer or....?


It's roughly 3,600 on training day mate 

Erm no time scales at the moment, Suppose until me and Jim are happy.

He's back this weekend I think so may change mid week once he's up to speed 

I need to get back on soon though :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

what about calories on rest days mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll give her your number.


I'll pm you mine to then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> what about calories on rest days mate?


Lower 

3000 ish mate. Totally different food wise over training day.

I'm leaning out very quickly from this so can't grumble at all. It's a nice mix of foods too, so I won't get bored.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some supplies that came this week :beer:



Had a clear out of supp cupboard too PMSL



Another delivery due today from GN too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What dhacks stuff you got, just var?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I love how you've organised it all like that! :thumb: I like your style.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> What dhacks stuff you got, just var?


I may have some Clen for those fasted cardio sessions :whistling:



Keeks said:


> I love how you've organised it all like that! :thumb: I like your style.


Haha! I was organising my cupboard. 2 cupboards now :lol:

Stuff i no longer need but I won't be throwing it out lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Full on rest day today. Except for daughter bday party later lol

It'll be a test on the food front 

Tbh I'm quite strict on myself so all those sarnies, sausage rolls, crisps, cake and ice cream won't bother me...... Famous last words :lol:

Legs tomorrow, then back Tuesday. Puts me back on track for missing a weights session this weekend 

Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I may have some Clen for those fasted cardio sessions :whistling:
> 
> Haha! I was organising my cupboard. 2 cupboards now :lol:
> 
> Stuff i no longer need but I won't be throwing it out lol


I've just done mine, from a single cupboard to a double, very satisfying. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I've just done mine, from a single cupboard to a double, very satisfying. :thumb:


Oh it's extremely satisfying isn't it lol

One cupboard for daily stuff, the other for.... Well god knows?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh it's extremely satisfying isn't it lol
> 
> One cupboard for daily stuff, the other for.... Well god knows?! :lol:


It is! I got into the moment, labelling tubs, moving stuff if it didnt look right, then it wouldn't all fit how I wanted it to fit so then in the end I had to just put it in as best I could. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> It is! I got into the moment, labelling tubs, moving stuff if it didnt look right, then it wouldn't all fit how I wanted it to fit so then in the end I had to just put it in as best I could. :lol:


So in short you aren't happy with the end result?

:lol:

Mines just what I need as per Jim's say so - how sad :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So in short you aren't happy with the end result?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Mines just what I need as per Jim's say so - how sad :lol:


 :lol: Yes and no. I've got loads of bags with a few servings left in them, so will use these during this week, then that should tidy it up more, but then I'm ordering more this week so will then have to re-organise again. Its similar to that song.....Mo supplement cupboards....mo problems. :lol:

Lol, you have a coach now and what coach says, goes, end of! :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

That's why I buy separate tubs for all my supplements

I get my tubs mostly from MP and BP as you just can't keep pouches organised :/


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Some supplies that came this week :beer:
> 
> View attachment 148414
> 
> ...


what tablets/capsules do you take mate? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> what tablets/capsules do you take mate? :lol:


Top pick is anavar, Proviron, tamoxifen and Clen


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> That's why I buy separate tubs for all my supplements
> 
> I get my tubs mostly from MP and BP as you just can't keep pouches organised :/


I might do that actually, get some tubs for protein over the bags


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Top pick is anavar, Proviron, tamoxifen and Clen


mean the bottom one mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> mean the bottom one mate


Oh lol

That's stuff I don't use with Jim tbh

Various things there like vit D, CLA, Caffeine, Green tea extract etc


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

And i bet you have noticed no difference without them?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> And i bet you have noticed no difference without them?


Tbh I only used the vit d out that lot lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs in bits!

Leg Press

Seated Ham Curls

DB lunges

Leg extensions - 140 reps 

Calve Raises - leg press to get more weight on them

Maxed leg press out;



Checked after and an oly bar can go across the back :beer:

Bambi legs next few days


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate


Thanks mate. Very tight now!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Legs in bits!
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> ...


Those plates look awesome! Wish my gym was like that, the plates are a bit of a mish mash which is annoying as I like it all to match.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Those plates look awesome! Wish my gym was like that, the plates are a bit of a mish mash which is annoying as I like it all to match.


Yeah they're spot on, shed loads of those there tbh.

My old place you had to scrape plates together to do deads and leg work lol was annoying!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they're spot on, shed loads of those there tbh.
> 
> My old place you had to scrape plates together to do deads and leg work lol was annoying!!


That's quality, makes life so much easier and you don't waste time looking for plates!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That's quality, makes life so much easier and you don't waste time looking for plates!


Yeah I can't be annoying! It's not a bad gym tbh


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I fcuking hate my gym for that. Theres only 6 x 25kg plates and if any of them are being used i cannot put enough weight onto the leg press. Very annoying, its a workout in itself loading all the 20's on!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I fcuking hate my gym for that. Theres only 6 x 25kg plates and if any of them are being used i cannot put enough weight onto the leg press. Very annoying, its a workout in itself loading all the 20's on!


Join a better gym lol

Must be a good 20 at mine, I'll try my oly bar method next week lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I fcuking hate my gym for that. Theres only 6 x 25kg plates and if any of them are being used i cannot put enough weight onto the leg press. Very annoying, its a workout in itself loading all the 20's on!


Don't train legs. Simples :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't train legs. Simples :lol:


LOL, fcuk that, i dont want legs like @Chelsea ya know!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, fcuk that, i dont want legs like @Chelsea ya know!


You cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning nob wipes, feel half asleep still lol

Wanted a good sleep so popped one of the mrs's tablets.... Oops.

Anyway, back and traps now :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

2 weeks today on the diet and routine with @big_jim_87 

So far so good, diet nailed and not a single cheat meal or snack has been consumed :beer:

Result of timed meals and routine change is 11lb drop, holding plenty of water wasn't i lol

That's pretty much not changed in the last 4/5 days when I've been checking.

So sat at 86.6kg this morning and here's a pic of what that looks like - sorry if you're eating PMSL



Back and traps have been ruined earlier, weight up on all exercises;

Oly Bar Front and Rear Shrugs

Seated DB Shrugs

Pull ups

Bent over rows - ran out of steam here :lol:

Close grip pull downs

Hyper extensions

Back is in bits and drive home was horrible 

That's it. Onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate, obviously working :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Small waist here you come rob : ) excellent stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate, obviously working :thumbup1:


Thank mate 



sxbarnes said:


> Small waist here you come rob : ) excellent stuff


Haha, just need some uber Lats and chest to make it look smaller


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 2 weeks today on the diet and routine with @big_jim_87
> 
> So far so good, diet nailed and not a single cheat meal or snack has been consumed :beer:
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, thank fck you hid that face of yours :lol:

In all seriousness that's great progress mate, 11lb drop shows that you had plenty of cleaning up to do diet wise so things can only get better now :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Looking good mate, thank fck you hid that face of yours :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness that's great progress mate, 11lb drop shows that you had plenty of cleaning up to do diet wise so things can only get better now :thumb:


That face would blow minds!! :lol:

Haha, thanks mate. Shows I was going over kill in the carbs doesn't it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing how much water falls off wen you change things around. Looking good mate and getting into a great starting point for adding some size


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That face would blow minds!! :lol:
> 
> Haha, thanks mate. Shows I was going over kill in the carbs doesn't it.


Blow minds as to why you haven't had surgery to sort it out :lol:

Could be that mate, has your food types changed much or is it just less carbs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing how much water falls off wen you change things around. Looking good mate and getting into a great starting point for adding some size


Yeah crackers isn't it really! Thanks Ben, I'll try and catch you up 



Chelsea said:


> Blow minds as to why you haven't had surgery to sort it out :lol:
> 
> Could be that mate, has your food types changed much or is it just less carbs?


Blow minds as in why aren't I working for Armani :lol:

Erm, yes in short. Like today I'll go from 1/2pm is as being last carbs for the day up until tomorrow lunch - rest day.

Before hand it would be carbs up till bed, carbs upon waking.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah crackers isn't it really! Thanks Ben, I'll try and catch you up
> 
> Blow minds as in why aren't I working for Armani :lol:
> 
> ...


By the time I've dropped water and bf I'll be 70kg wet through pmsl


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah crackers isn't it really! Thanks Ben, I'll try and catch you up
> 
> Blow minds as in why aren't I working for Armani :lol:
> 
> ...


what'd you do for meals with no carbs then mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> By the time I've dropped water and bf I'll be 70kg wet through pmsl


But ripped to shreds lol



Dan94 said:


> what'd you do for meals with no carbs then mate?


Greens and fats


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> But ripped to shreds lol
> 
> Greens and fats


We both know I'll never be ripped lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Thank mate
> 
> Haha, just need some uber Lats and chest to make it look smaller


That won't be far away mate. Thinking that @Suprakill4 got down to 12.5 stone when he did his first cut with Jim. Can't wait to start on my blubber in May. Looking forward to seeing your next pics. Exciting times! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> That won't be far away mate. Thinking that @Suprakill4 got down to 12.5 stone when he did his first cut with Jim. Can't wait to start on my blubber in May. Looking forward to seeing your next pics. Exciting times! :thumbup1:


Fully depleted I was 11.7 I think lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fully depleted I was 11.7 I think lol.


Fook! Last time I was that weight was in primary school


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Fook! Last time I was that weight was in primary school


Fat ****. Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fat ****. Lol.


Not wrong! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

When i get down to 14st. I'll look like I was an extra from the Band Aid video:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> We both know I'll never be ripped lol.


I was trying to be nice :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> That won't be far away mate. Thinking that @Suprakill4 got down to 12.5 stone when he did his first cut with Jim. Can't wait to start on my blubber in May. Looking forward to seeing your next pics. Exciting times! :thumbup1:


Yeah he looked great the fat pr**k! :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good @R0BLET!!!

Well on the road to single digits bf, fancy a race?! 

On my P/F meals I pile the broccoli sky high, it's the only way to even slightly fill me up lol.

Keep it up mate:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @R0BLET!!!
> 
> Well on the road to single digits bf, fancy a race?!
> 
> ...


Haha! You'll always win in a race 

Yeah same mate, half a plate load :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! You'll always win in a race
> 
> Yeah same mate, half a plate load :lol:





Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @R0BLET!!!
> 
> Well on the road to single digits bf, fancy a race?!
> 
> ...


Do you guys literally just boil your broccoli and thats it? I could never eat half a plate of that stuff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Do you guys literally just boil your broccoli and thats it? I could never eat half a plate of that stuff :lol:


Lol. Yes 

Has to still have a crunch to it so a flash in the pan boil or 10 mins in a steamer


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yes
> 
> Has to still have a crunch to it so a flash in the pan boil or 10 mins in a steamer


Yeah thats what I normally do mate. Still couldn't eat have a plate mind :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Once cooked stir fry it in a pan with garlic and chilli if you can be bothered. Makes it really nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah thats what I normally do mate. Still couldn't eat have a plate mind :lol:


It's lovely lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Once cooked stir fry it in a pan with garlic and chilli if you can be bothered. Makes it really nice


Yeah stir fried is a good shout, season it far easier


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yes
> 
> Has to still have a crunch to it so a flash in the pan boil or 10 mins in a steamer


I just boil mine for few mins, might invest in a steamer though!

I imagine it tastes better too?

Discussing how best to cook broccoli, dear god, what's going on with my life? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I just boil mine for few mins, might invest in a steamer though!
> 
> I imagine it tastes better too?
> 
> Discussing how best to cook broccoli, dear god, what's going on with my life? :lol:


Dem broccoli gainz brah!!

Lol

I prefer it out the steamer. It's just the pan is less píssing about :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

You guys.....microwave!!! Retains the nutrients better than boiling it, or steamer like you've said, but microwave is easier.

And for that extra special brocolli treat, purple sprouting brocolli, lovely but pricey. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> You guys.....microwave!!! Retains the nutrients better than boiling it, or steamer like you've said, but microwave is easier.
> 
> And for that extra special brocolli treat, purple sprouting brocolli, lovely but pricey. :thumbup1:


From fresh or frozen?

Frozen i do for work meals and pop it in the microwave there lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> From fresh or frozen?
> 
> Frozen i do for work meals and pop it in the microwave there lol


Frozen, always frozen. Meant to be fresher than fresh as its frozen straight away instead of a few days old by the time it gets to the supermarkets, so they say (although don't ask me who 'they' are as I have no idea).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Frozen, always frozen. Meant to be fresher than fresh as its frozen straight away instead of a few days old by the time it gets to the supermarkets, so they say (although don't ask me who 'they' are as I have no idea).


Cabbage patch kids? Bet it's them.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Frozen, always frozen. Meant to be fresher than fresh as its frozen straight away instead of a few days old by the time it gets to the supermarkets, so they say (although don't ask me who 'they' are as I have no idea).


Never thought about getting frozen broccoli tbh!

And I've certainly never microwaved any lol. But I will be getting some to try.

Do you stick it on plate and throw it in or? How long for?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Never thought about getting frozen broccoli tbh!
> 
> And I've certainly never microwaved any lol. But I will be getting some to try.
> 
> Do you stick it on plate and throw it in or? How long for?


Lol, I keep it in my Tupperware tub with a loose lid and blast for 1 min :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cabbage patch kids? Bet it's them.


 :lol: Yeah its them, they have the vegetable knowedge, they are from the cabbage patch afterall. But shhhhhh, I have not told you. h34r:



Sharpy76 said:


> Never thought about getting frozen broccoli tbh!
> 
> And I've certainly never microwaved any lol. But I will be getting some to try.
> 
> Do you stick it on plate and throw it in or? How long for?


 mg: What?! Frozen veg is the future! No waste, taste good, and super fresh.

I have tupperware tubs with a little flip hole in the top, put the lid on loosely and nuke for a few minutes depending on how much your cooking. Full microwave instructions on the bag anyway.

Also a good frozen veg for cooking with, sauces etc......frozen peppers. Bit soggy so best in a sauce or something but no chopping, no waste and loads cheaper.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

CV and abs done. Abs ruined, literally couldn't do another crunch lol

Anyway, 1 change to diet which is carbs pre workout.

Also, I have my cycle plan 

So I'm going to start that Monday :beer:

I won't detail doses, but compound wise;

Test

Mast

Anavar

Mtren

NOM NOM NOM

Never tried this combo, usually I've had tren and dbol.

Anavar is new to me but can't wait for that!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff mate. Looking forward to seeing how you get on with the cycle. Mtren too hey. Nice!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> CV and abs done. Abs ruined, literally couldn't do another crunch lol
> 
> ...


Anavar is awesome mate im on NP's Var and my arms get pumped drying my hair with a towel, its crazy! Back pumps aren't cool during legs though :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This makes me want to swap the winny I have for my next 6 weeks to var hahaha

Looks like it's all going really well mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with the cycle, be good to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In for var gainz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Anavar is awesome mate im on NP's Var and my arms get pumped drying my hair with a towel, its crazy! Back pumps aren't cool during legs though :lol:


So can't wait! I'll do calf raises under the desk to get pumped :lol:



RACK said:


> This makes me want to swap the winny I have for my next 6 weeks to var hahaha
> 
> Looks like it's all going really well mate


You know what to do mate..... BOTH


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck with the cycle, be good to see how you get on :thumbup1:


When you starting yours? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So can't wait! I'll do calf raises under the desk to get pumped :lol:


I suggest you do some curls as well so people at your work think you actually train :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Late as always but in now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I suggest you do some curls as well so people at your work think you actually train :lol:


That's a good shout mate, spray on Tee too?

:lol:



Richie186 said:


> Late as always but in now.


Good lad!! 2 weeks late though :ban:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> When you starting yours? :whistling: :lol:


Neverrrr  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Neverrrr  :lol:


Never say never


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Never say never again


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Never say never


Didn't have you down as a Bieber fan? :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

So whos gonna be first on ukm to run a g+ of mast p,and log the

Results!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Didn't have you down as a Bieber fan? :lol:


I don't know what that means so guess that makes you the fan :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mal said:


> So whos gonna be first on ukm to run a g+ of mast p,and log the
> 
> Results!


Stop trying to derail this journal. There are other places for sensible questions :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> So whos gonna be first on ukm to run a g+ of mast p,and log the
> 
> Results!


PMSL Mal comes in from nowhere :lol:

That would be epic!

@Sharpy76 will


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL Mal comes in from nowhere :lol:
> 
> That would be epic!
> 
> @Sharpy76 will


Yeah he would. His hair is already fallen out so no sides to worry about :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he would. His hair is already fallen out so no sides to worry about :lol:


It the constant erection he would enjoy most :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Stop trying to derail this journal. There are other places for sensible questions :lol:


X 2!! :lol: And in for spray on tee pics! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he would. His hair is already fallen out so no sides to worry about :lol:


 :lol: more worried about the cost!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> It the constant erection he would enjoy most :lol:


Constant boner could be a problem! No yoga pants in the gym:laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

@R0BLET & @Ginger Ben

Fvcking nob jockeys, the pair of ya:lol:

As you get older, you tend to worry less about hair, so yeah, fVck it, I'm game lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

A gram of mast a week? No problem, leave it with me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @Ginger Ben
> 
> Fvcking nob jockeys, the pair of ya:lol:
> 
> As you get older, you tend to worry less about hair, so yeah, fVck it, I'm game lol


Mast P , 1g a week is what @mal requested.... You in :lol:



Richie186 said:


> A gram of mast a week? No problem, leave it with me.


You too, as above :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Was going to use a lot of mast on my summer cycle anyway, may as well be a G.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Was going to use a lot of mast on my summer cycle anyway, may as well be a G.


That's the spirit!!

Seriously though, I'm interested to see how it goes at those doses on the stuff


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm doing a new journal on that cycle so you can keep an eye on me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm doing a new journal on that cycle so you can keep an eye on me


I shall. So when does it start


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

2nd June mate. Takes me nicely up to my holiday 6 1/2 weeks later. Cruising now but starting to stockpile gear next week.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Think huntingrounds sh!t all over that dose a long time ago haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 2nd June mate. Takes me nicely up to my holiday 6 1/2 weeks later. Cruising now but starting to stockpile gear next week.


Good lad!! Most things work well for you though so expect great results :lol;



bail said:


> Think huntingrounds sh!t all over that dose a long time ago haha


Yeah but the @Huntingground makes Bostin Lloyd look silly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Blast started yesterday 

Delts pinned, pills popped :beer:

Chest and Delts this morning.

Pre workout bits just about to go down, some carbs YAY! That's the change to the diet and nothing else.

Food being prepped too and I'll have a nice strong coffee, mental dreams last night for some reason lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fookin hell. Must be good tren if it's effecting your dreams just by being in the same house as you!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Fookin hell. Must be good tren if it's effecting your dreams just by being in the same house as you!!


PMSL

I'm not on tren 

Think it was the zinc I took before bed :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Read your post wrong, test mast var and mtren. Still sounds nice.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Read your post wrong, test mast var and mtren. Still sounds nice.


Lol.

Well, I have mtren I suppose but that's pre workout


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and delts done, going to do arms tomorrow.

Swapped a couple of days around this week as I know I can't train this weekend.

No biggie.

Anyway, session;

Decline Bench

Incline DB

Flat Flyes

Shoulder Press

Bent over Flyes

Lateral raises

Still playing around with getting weights right on working sets, slowly slowly.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Always takes a while to get to grips with a new program. How are you feeling strength wise?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Always takes a while to get to grips with a new program. How are you feeling strength wise?


Yeah defo, I know where I need to be now.... I think lol.

Erm, strength felt good today tbh. Better than last week, more power so that's a start.

Var should be kicked in by next chest session so we shall see lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo, I know where I need to be now.... I think lol.
> 
> Erm, strength felt good today tbh. Better than last week, more power so that's a start.
> 
> Var should be kicked in by next chest session so we shall see lol


Good man. If in doubt go too heavy lol. Better to fail trying to go hard than waste time pushing weight that's too light


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man. If in doubt go too heavy lol. Better to fail trying to go hard than waste time pushing weight that's too light


Yeah agreed mate, should be fun when I drop the mtren in too. Probably rack 150kg up on bench and die :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all!

Well, I feel fooked. Doms from traps to calves lol

Happy days i suppose :beer:

Probably an early one and I'll be up nice and early for arms 

Ready to smash them over!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Well, I feel fooked. Doms from traps to calves lol
> 
> ...


Happy days indeed mate : )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mtren in biceps tomorrow then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where the fcuk is @Juic3Up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Where the fcuk is @Juic3Up


You frightened him off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> You frightened him off


Don't. Lol. I feel bad actually. Come back @Juic3Up mate. And get ya own fcuking journal going...... Lol j/k.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> @Juic3Up get ya own fcuking journal going....ffs..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Where the fcuk is @Juic3Up


Need a new picture for the bank? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Need a new picture for the bank? :lol:


I was in non gay mode for at least half an hour there until the penny dropped


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, suppose I best go pump these guns 

Have a good one!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, suppose I best go pump these guns
> 
> Have a good one!


You know you'll enjoy it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms done and I think var is kicking in nicely.

Drop set on preacher curls was crippling! :beer:

Enjoyed it but ready for a rest off the weights till Monday lol

Good session and now it's time for my next meal which take me up to 400g of carbs so far


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good var the if can feel it already!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I want some dhacks var :-(


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Arms done and I think var is kicking in nicely.
> 
> Drop set on preacher curls was crippling! :beer:
> 
> ...


Cant be ar$d to read back, what Var you using and how much mate?

Also how do I get the blue company rep thing under my name.....I feel left out :mellow:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I want some dhacks var :-(


Get some then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good var the if can feel it already!


Must be Benjamin :beer:



Sambuca said:


> I want some dhacks var :-(


Erm.... Get some lol.



Chelsea said:


> Cant be ar$d to read back, what Var you using and how much mate?
> 
> Also how do I get the blue company rep thing under my name.....I feel left out :mellow:


Dhacks Philip, no talk of quantities lol

What blue thing? I'm on tapatalk lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> What blue thing? I'm on tapatalk lol


Everybody apart from Phil has a "Company Rep" thing under their name now...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Everybody apart from Phil has a "Company Rep" thing under their name now...


Oh, must have been sacked then


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Who is Big Jim?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Who is Big Jim?


He's big and called Jim 

@big_jim_87


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Big mother fuking Jim!

(yes Im a mother fuker, i fuked my son's mother last night... It was pretty good actually)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Big mother fuking Jim!
> 
> (yes Im a mother fuker, i fuked my son's mother last night... It was pretty good actually)


Take it she's feeling better now PMSL


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Take it she's feeling better now PMSL


Nope


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Nope


So you punished her for being poorly? Good work :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So you punished her for being poorly? Good work :lol:


Well she was bent over the toilet being sick, it started off with me rubbing her back then I took her from behind as she was vomiting... Was a bit diff but thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Well she was bent over the toilet being sick, it started off with me rubbing her back then I took her from behind as she was vomiting... Was a bit diff but thoroughly enjoyed it.


How the fcuk could you concentrate, she is seriously loud when throwing up lol!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon!!

Proper lie in had 

About dom free now :lol:

Best get eating these scrambled eggs 

Not much on today so I'll nail diet, tomorrow off to a friends log cabin for the day.

They've taken my dietary requirements and stocked up lol Nice of em 

Hot tub and all that jazz there so it'll be a good one :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> How the fcuk could you concentrate, she is seriously loud when throwing up lol!!


Good job my dick dnt have ears... Or eyes for that matter lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

@big_jim_87

trying to PM you but nothing showing in my sent messages. Did you get it?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> @big_jim_87
> 
> trying to PM you but nothing showing in my sent messages. Did you get it?


Just had a look, yes I did


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm. Roblets missus in hot tub. Mmmmmmmmmmmm. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. Roblets missus in hot tub. Mmmmmmmmmmmm. Lol.


She fit?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> tomorrow off to a friends log cabin for the day.


 :lol:

Anyone remember that log cabin thread from ages ago?

nice progress too mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> She fit?


Very!!!!!!!!! Don't let how ugly ROBLET is deceive you, he has pulled a beauty. Still resisting sending me the naked pics though even though I pester him daily


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. Roblets missus in hot tub. Mmmmmmmmmmmm. Lol.


Haha! Put ya cock away :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> She fit?


Course she is 



HJL said:


> :lol:
> 
> Anyone remember that log cabin thread from ages ago?
> 
> nice progress too mate


Which thread? Anyone murdered or gang raped 

Thanks mate.



Suprakill4 said:


> Very!!!!!!!!! Don't let how ugly ROBLET is deceive you, he has pulled a beauty. Still resisting sending me the naked pics though even though I pester him daily


Ugly.... Ugly? You mad brah? You jelly?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all,

Had a mega relaxed weekend and spent day with friends and kids. 1 hour in a hot tub with jets full blast and I'm dom free :lol:

Ready to get back lifting tomorrow :beer:

Diet has been bang on today, they all had full english, some crusty cobs at lunch and did an Easter egg hunt and ate it all in front of me PMSL

Didn't fancy a single bite 

All in all a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just had a chicken bhuna


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a chicken bhuna


Fat cùnt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt :lol:


Power food  hit a natty pb this morning lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken bhuna sounds gggggooooooddddd


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Power food  hit a natty pb this morning lol


Natural peanut butter?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Natural peanut butter?


Yeah love the stuff :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Had a mega relaxed weekend and spent day with friends and kids. 1 hour in a hot tub with jets full blast and I'm dom free :lol:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good weekend!

A couple of years ago on a friday I was raring to go out and get fcuked up and party as much as possible. Now Im looking forward to summer with a comfortable chair a couple of cold beers and some bbq food lol WTF Happened to me???


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Natural peanut butter?


NPB whilst jabbing NPP is the best


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds like a good weekend!
> 
> A couple of years ago on a friday I was raring to go out and get fcuked up and party as much as possible. Now Im looking forward to summer with a comfortable chair a couple of cold beers and some bbq food lol WTF Happened to me???


Yeah it was thanks mate.

Haha, I've never been one for a weekend full of booze and reccies - some of my mates still are!! Lol

Can't beat a chilled one at home. Hopefully this bank holiday will be a good one for BBQ to come out. Any excuse to fire it up!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> NPB whilst jabbing NPP is the best


That's good work pinning and eating Phil :lol:

Serious business at that level


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it was thanks mate.
> 
> Haha, I've never been one for a weekend full of booze and reccies - some of my mates still are!! Lol
> 
> Can't beat a chilled one at home. Hopefully this bank holiday will be a good one for BBQ to come out. Any excuse to fire it up!!


minus the drugs for me I used to love the friday feeling lol but these days I would rather just chill out.

Cant wait for bbq weather. Home made burgers and some marinated chicken done on the bbq just cant be beaten


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> minus the drugs for me I used to love the friday feeling lol but these days I would rather just chill out.
> 
> Cant wait for bbq weather. Home made burgers and some marinated chicken done on the bbq just cant be beaten


Me neither, plates high with meat!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That's good work pinning and eating Phil :lol:
> 
> Serious business at that level


Ronnie text me and told me he did it that way, us pro's are another level mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ronnie text me and told me he did it that way, us pro's are another level mate


He could sit on a bag of pins and not feel it :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Homos live here. . X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Homos live here. . X


Where? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs o'clock 

First cheat meal last night! Allowed one a week now.

Opted for pizza. Was ok I suppose lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs done.

Fashioned the leg press to carry more weight PMSL



Oly bar on the back lol

Anyway, that's 400kg and that's what I went up to on my working set.

Rest of session was good too, stumbled out and into the car 

Forgot to post yesterday's session. It was chest & delts. Was a good one - that's it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work Ronnie :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job on the leg press mate, bloody hell :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good job on the leg press mate, bloody hell :lol: :thumbup1:


Thanks 

Should be nice tomorrow lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all, half way through a short week then a long weekend WHOOP!!

Rest of the week is cardio and abs tomorrow, back and traps Thursday then I'll do arms Friday.

Forgot to update with weight yesterday, literally half a pound up.

So it's safe to say I've dropped to what looks to be a place my body is happy at.

This should slowly increase these next coming weeks off the cycle input. That'll do me fine


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Legs o'clock
> 
> First cheat meal last night! *Allowed one a week now*.
> 
> Opted for pizza. Was ok I suppose lol


me and you both mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> me and you both mate :lol:


Haha! Was a bit of an anticlimax but nice to look forward to ain't it.

Hope all is well mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just dropping in to make sure everything is present and correct. Carry on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just dropping in to make sure everything is present and correct. Carry on.


Gear is now all present :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Glad to hear it. Just lost 2k in Easter bonus's so scrapping around to find money for my next cycle. Might sell my kidneys if you're interested?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Glad to hear it. Just lost 2k in Easter bonus's so scrapping around to find money for my next cycle. Might sell my kidneys if you're interested?


That's shît news mate. Still it's only 80 blowies at £25 a pop so get cracking and you'll make enough :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

If I take my teeth out I can get £30 a go so less wear and tear on the jaw muscles.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Glad to hear it. Just lost 2k in Easter bonus's so scrapping around to find money for my next cycle. Might sell my kidneys if you're interested?


Well that sucks!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Legs done.
> 
> Fashioned the leg press to carry more weight PMSL
> 
> ...


That's 2 pics of a leg press I have seen without you even on it...........you sure you train? :lol:

Good effort mate and once again im jelly of your plates they look quality.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's shît news mate. Still it's only 80 blowies at £25 a pop so get cracking and you'll make enough :lol:


That's a silver lining if I've ever seen one :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That's 2 pics of a leg press I have seen without you even on it...........you sure you train? :lol:
> 
> Good effort mate and once again im jelly of your plates they look quality.


Hmm, not sure I can take a pic whilst pressing mate :lol:

Haha, you love those plates! Bit awkward putting those yellows on the bar at the back, they'd kick me out if they caught me lol

Going to try 420kg next week. Target is 500kg in 6/8 weeks :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, not sure I can take a pic whilst pressing mate :lol:
> 
> Haha, you love those plates! Bit awkward putting those yellows on the bar at the back, they'd kick me out if they caught me lol
> 
> Going to try 420kg next week. Target is 500kg in 6/8 weeks :beer:


Get a fat bloke to sit on top of it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get a fat bloke to sit on top of it :lol:


He'd fall off the end :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> He'd fall off the end :lol:


Nah I reckon @Chelsea has better balance that you give him credit for :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah I reckon @Chelsea has better balance that you give him credit for :lol:


You **** :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, not sure I can take a pic whilst pressing mate :lol:
> 
> Haha, you love those plates! Bit awkward putting those yellows on the bar at the back, they'd kick me out if they caught me lol
> 
> Going to try 420kg next week. Target is 500kg in 6/8 weeks :beer:


Do you have no friends? That's the main reason I train with someone, to take pics of me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah I reckon @Chelsea has better balance that you give him credit for :lol:


Brilliant


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Do you have no friends? That's the main reason I train with someone, to take pics of me :lol:


Doesn't surprise me mate. Bet you pay them too :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Doesn't surprise me mate. Bet you pay them too :lol:


I pay them by autographing the pictures once they are printed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I pay them by autographing the pictures once they are printed


Makes sense to make money off them mate, fair play :lol:

Do they clean the car before or after the gym?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense to make money off them mate, fair play :lol:
> 
> Do they clean the car before or after the gym?


Exactly, this pretty face is worth too much to give away for free.

Both......in case another fcking Africa storm blows over again! Not cool!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly, this pretty face is worth too much to give away for free.
> 
> Both......in case another fcking Africa storm blows over again! Not cool!


Spelt spastic wrong mate :lol:

Haha, black car and sand storm isn't great is it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Spelt spastic wrong mate :lol:
> 
> Haha, black car and sand storm isn't great is it!


 :lol:

No its not! I came outside and it looked like the Sahara had wanked on my car!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> No its not! I came outside and it looked like the Sahara had wanked on my car!!


That a local Indian lad or something?

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That a local Indian lad or something?
> 
> :lol:


Yea.... he washes my car then fixes me a Korma :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How you getting on with DHacks' var @R0BLET?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

X2 on that. Wanting some myself.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> How you getting on with DHacks' var @R0BLET?


Hello you sexy cùnt 

Well tomorrow is day 7, pumps are there. Not massive but sure in another week they will be!

Strength is getting there too, I'll be in a better place in 10 days or so to judge I guess


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> X2 on that. Wanting some myself.


Think he's closed for next month or so apparently


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think he's closed for next month or so apparently


Good job I have 5 tubs here :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Drat! Wasn't starting till June anyway but could of done with getting cycle together bit by bit. Bsi 50mg var sounds decent so could use that instead.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Drat! Wasn't starting till June anyway but could of done with getting cycle together bit by bit. Bsi 50mg var sounds decent so could use that instead.


SB Labs worth trying mate. Expensive but need half as much so they say. Whoever 'they' are


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Looked at those too. Good option and I can source.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Drat! Wasn't starting till June anyway but could of done with getting cycle together bit by bit. Bsi 50mg var sounds decent so could use that instead.


Have you asked out mutual friend?

The BSI var is meant to be decent tbh.

SB would be good, 30mg of the winny ed did the trick for me. None of this 80/100mg with that stuff!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Have you asked out mutual friend?
> 
> The BSI var is meant to be decent tbh.
> 
> SB would be good, 30mg of the winny ed did the trick for me. None of this 80/100mg with that stuff!!


Think I'm going to run that winny for my cut with Apollo rip 240 and a cheeky base of alpha pharma sus


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think I'm going to run that winny for my cut with Apollo rip 240 and a cheeky base of alpha pharma sus


Dirty roiding sod :lol:

That be a nice cycle, 8 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Dirty roiding sod :lol:
> 
> That be a nice cycle, 8 weeks


Haha guilty 

Yeah should be lovely and may cruise after that for a while. See how it goes


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Drat! Wasn't starting till June anyway but could of done with getting cycle together bit by bit. Bsi 50mg var sounds decent so could use that instead.


What about Neuro Pharma var? Seems to be getting some love on here from a few members, could be worth a try if you can source?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> SB Labs worth trying mate. Expensive but need half as much so they say. Whoever 'they' are


They are the cabbage patch kids, R0blet outed them the other week.

Know a few slate it but apparently they (the cabbage patch kids) think that AP var is decent too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What about Neuro Pharma var? Seems to be getting some love on here from a few members, could be worth a try if you can source?


Seen a bit of feedback on it and all seems good. Mate of mine used their test 400 and loved it. I know good oils don't mean good orals but all NP stuff seems to do well.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Seen a bit of feedback on it and all seems good. Mate of mine used their test 400 and loved it. I know good oils don't mean good orals but all NP stuff seems to do well.


Using their mast e with AP test e and so far so good. Jabs are smooth, completely pip free!

Fancy trying some other bits and pieces of theirs including var. did want try dhacks but he's fvcked off on hols or whatever, inconsiderate sod lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

He has more time off than the pope! I'll definite have a look round and see if I can source and price some stuff up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Going to smash arms shortly :beer:

Back and traps tomorrow 

Var popped, mtren in each bicep and first meal done.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms all done, awesome pump.

Var and mtren go well lol

Veins popping up lovely 

Got home and mrs was like "Jesus, you trained arms?!"

  

Meal 3 just about to go down in next 15 mins.

Last day at work till next Thursday too :beer:

Also, got a promotion yesterday. Rocky start here and I've proved them wrong and now they love me PMSL

Happy days


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

All sounds good mate. Congrats on the promotion too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> All sounds good mate. Congrats on the promotion too.


Thanks big lad :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Arms and more money! Well done mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Arms and more money! Well done mate


Think I'd prefer bigger arms than money though :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Subbed.

"Think I'd prefer bigger arms than money though"

Glad you have your priority's right lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Subbed.
> 
> "Think I'd prefer bigger arms than money though"
> 
> Glad you have your priority's right lol


PMSL. I'm not a money person mate 

Glad to have you onboard :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning ball sack. Sounds like mtren did it's job :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ball sack. Sounds like mtren did it's job :thumb:


Morning àrse wipe. Yes, yes it did lol

Stingy going in mind :lol:

Felt a little off doing second jab PMSL


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Arms!!! :thumb:

Congrats on the promotion. :beer:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on the promotion mate.

All seems to going well so far. See you've jumped back on again


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats on promo **** :thumb:

and subbed


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you know what your jabbing is what it says on the bottle?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on the promotion mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Congrats on the promotion mate


3am Daniel! Pîss your bed or something? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3am Daniel! Pîss your bed or something? :lol:


Dan on the pan !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Arms!!! :thumb:
> 
> Congrats on the promotion. :beer:


Thanks missus :wub:



Galaxy said:


> Congrats on the promotion mate.
> 
> All seems to going well so far. See you've jumped back on again


Cheers mate, yeah so far so good!

Haha, certainly have!! 



bigforbday said:


> congrats on promo **** :thumb:
> 
> and subbed


Lol, cheers mate :beer:



Dan94 said:


> Congrats on the promotion mate


Go to bed :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> How do you know what your jabbing is what it says on the bottle?


Risk we take on UGL mate.

But colours of oils is a give away for most.

Like the mtren - it's bright yellow and water based.

Test is oil based and clear.

Mast is the same.

Then you get tren which is usually dark yellow/orange and sometime really dark!

How do you know your mince beef is cow...... Or not horse :lol:

I trust my source


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on the promotion @R0BLET!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3am Daniel! Pîss your bed or something? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I woke up and couldn't sleep :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, so much for gym open as usual today!

Rolled up and it wasn't open till 8am. Only there an hour and half earlier lol

Had to sack it off as mrs needed car for work :lol:

May go later


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well, so much for gym open as usual today!
> 
> Rolled up and it wasn't open till 8am. Only there an hour and half earlier lol
> 
> ...


Pmsl did exactly the same thing!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Promotion?

Did intention my fee has gone up...

By a lot...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Promotion?
> 
> Did intention my fee has gone up...
> 
> By a lot...


I pay you in lucky charms you ginger midget :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Well, so much for gym open as usual today!
> 
> Rolled up and it wasn't open till 8am. Only there an hour and half earlier lol
> 
> ...


Did you go to DW again today mate? Or did you get side tracked?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Did you go to DW again today mate? Or did you get side tracked?


Did I fùck lol

Gonna have to make up for it next week!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Did I fùck lol
> 
> Gonna have to make up for it next week!!


They're cnuts those big firms. Done new years day and good friday up here. It was packed but no problem. Got the right attitude. Hopefully christmas day this year too. One can wish:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all!

Been busy most of the day in the garden, but looks loads better already.

All in preparation for BBQ season :lol:

Took a 15ft conifer down, that was fun!! Filled 3 garden dustbins to the brim.

So I'm fooked :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Conifer leaves make great hanging basket lining.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Conifer leaves make great hanging basket lining.


Thanks for that mate :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Easter Roblet.....have a good weekend...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy Easter Roblet.....have a good weekend...


You too mrs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Ginger Ben this is what will happen on your big and black sessions :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's brilliant :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> That's brilliant :lol:


She's been gaining!! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Roblet...I hope you don't mind but I wanted to say happy Easter to Richie bit can't find his journal....a locked one though.....so I thought I would say it here cos I know he reads your journal...

Richie....happy Easter to you and hope the weekend is being good to you..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben this is what will happen on your big and black sessions :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

@Ginger Ben got da movezzzz! Although maybe ease off the MT2 a little?!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Roblet...I hope you don't mind but I wanted to say happy Easter to Richie bit can't find his journal....a locked one though.....so I thought I would say it here cos I know he reads your journal...
> 
> Richie....happy Easter to you and hope the weekend is being good to you..


Thanks flubs. Hope you have a good Easter. New journal coming soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all, back and traps done.

Was a good session, gym was packed so annoyed me!!

Must be the mtren anger :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its a Monday, national chest and biceps day, and its a bank holiday!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Its a Monday, national chest and biceps day, and its a bank holiday!


Yeah a fair few was on zee chest mate lol

Legs tomorrow :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, up 4lb in a week so happy with that.

Back on the peps as well today, no itching as yet PMSL


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, up 4lb in a week so happy with that.
> 
> Back on the peps as well today, no itching as yet PMSL


what protocol you running Rob? GHRP / CJC ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> what protocol you running Rob? GHRP / CJC ?


GHRP 2 and Mod GRF, 3 times a day. Basic doses 

Going to switch to GHRP 6 when 2 runs out.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, up 4lb in a week so happy with that.
> 
> Back on the peps as well today, no itching as yet PMSL


Water :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Water :lol:


No shít :lol:

Spoke to soon on peps itching FFS


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> No shít :lol:
> 
> Spoke to soon on peps itching FFS


Must be the bac water mate. Try vodka :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> No shít :lol:
> 
> Spoke to soon on peps itching FFS


Itchy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Itchy?


Yup! Must be bacs water.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon slags!

Off today, so had a little lie in then hit chest and delts, was meant to be legs but mate was at gym so we did chest :lol:

Legs tomorrow 

Decline Bench

Incline DB Press

Flat DB Flys

HS Shoulder Press

Bent over DB Raises

Lateral DB Raises

Very pumped!

Maybe the mtren in both pecs and triceps helped :lol:

Feeling good and looking better each week :beer:

3rd week with the leprechaun and all is well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear things going well mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

yeah, think the mTren will have had some sort of impact mate. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> yeah, think the mTren will have had some sort of impact mate. :lol:


Lol, stingy as fùck though! 4 sites wasn't fun :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, stingy as fùck though! 4 sites wasn't fun :lol:


4 jabs before training, WTF is this?!?!

Do you have do that before every workout?

****. That.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> 4 jabs before training, WTF is this?!?!
> 
> Do you have do that before every workout?
> 
> ****. That.


Desperate times mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> 4 jabs before training, WTF is this?!?!
> 
> Do you have do that before every workout?
> 
> ****. That.


PMSL, nah. Could have done just one jab tbh but I like to give the ones I'm working a fair share :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> 4 jabs before training, WTF is this?!?!
> 
> Do you have do that before every workout?
> 
> ****. That.


If you had arms the size of Rob's mate you try anything. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> If you had arms the size of Rob's mate you try anything. :lol:


Lmfao.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao.


Shut it shrimpy!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies!

Terrible sleep last night, so got up at 5 and hit arms :lol:

Awesome session!

Tried mtren sub q into stomach fat and it worked a treat :beer:

Zero sting and kicked in well.

Off again today as were at the hospital today for another MRI. Then it'll be food prep this afternoon for back to work tomorrow 

Nothing else planned lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Tried mtren sub q into stomach fat and it worked a treat :beer:
> 
> Zero sting and kicked in well.
> 
> ...


Subq - was it fine?

What is MRI for?

Hope all is well matey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Subq - was it fine?
> 
> What is MRI for?
> 
> Hope all is well matey


Absolutely fine mate, thought I'd try it and it was spot on.

It's the BSI Mtren+ so added test suspension, bright yellow water based one.

MRI is for the missus, she lives at the hospital and doctors lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Absolutely fine mate, thought I'd try it and it was spot on.
> 
> It's the BSI Mtren+ so added test suspension, bright yellow water based one.
> 
> MRI is for the missus, she lives at the hospital and doctors lol


Hope she is OK, take good care of her mate, which I am sure you do anyway. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Hope she is OK, take good care of her mate, which I am sure you do anyway. :thumb:


Thanks mate. Near on 2 years with this on going saga unfortunately 

I certainly do mate :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs!!

445kg Leg press :beer:



PB mother fùckers


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nicely done mate. And I'm loving those plates.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nicely done mate. And I'm loving those plates.


Thanks mate 

Haha, everyone loves them @Chelsea can't get enough of them :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well in mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nice work on the PB @R0BLET!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice work on the PB @R0BLET!!!!!


Why thank you sir 

All going well on the plan with @Bad Alan?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!
> 
> 445kg Leg press :beer:
> 
> ...


no vid to accompany the pic mate?

nice PB tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> no vid to accompany the pic mate?
> 
> nice PB tho


Sorry. I'll take my tripod and get all set up next time.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!
> 
> 445kg Leg press :beer:
> 
> ...


oh yes, well done little fella. :lol:

nah always good to get a PB, how many did you manage mate out of curiosity? Or is this your 1RM?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir
> 
> All going well on the plan with @Bad Alan?


All is indeed going well!

Had a couple of slight changes to diet and it's been nailed on to the gram. Training going really well too, hit a couple of pb's myself even though I'm over a stone lighter and in a deficit!

I'll update my journal at some point:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> oh yes, well done little fella. :lol:
> 
> nah always good to get a PB, how many did you manage mate out of curiosity? Or is this your 1RM?


Thanks dad 

That was for 8 and fook me my legs know about it now!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> All is indeed going well!
> 
> Had a couple of slight changes to diet and it's been nailed on to the gram. Training going really well too, hit a couple of pb's myself even though I'm over a stone lighter and in a deficit!
> 
> I'll update my journal at some point:lol:


That's awesome news mate!! Stone lighter but I bet you look bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's awesome news mate!! Stone lighter but I bet you look bigger


Bet he looks shît :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he looks shît :whistling:


He wants to see a picture me thinks!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he looks shît :whistling:


He could eat McDonald's 365 days a year and look great!

He's a certified cùnt :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ffs rob vid the leg press next time:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Ffs rob vid the leg press next time:lol:


You can do one too Mal!! Lol

Train alone


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mal said:


> Ffs rob vid the leg press next time:lol:


Why'd you want to see a video of a stationary leg press? Robs workout was loading the fu?ker up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why'd you want to see a video of a stationary leg press? Robs workout was loading the fu?ker up :lol:


Correct :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You can do one too Mal!! Lol
> 
> Train alone


Done a vid the other day practicing lat spread,pretty cool...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why'd you want to see a video of a stationary leg press? Robs workout was loading the fu?ker up :lol:


well watching someone else loading up really.....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Done a vid the other day practicing lat spread,pretty cool...


You competing mate?

You're a big lad anyway!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> well watching someone else loading up really.....
> 
> :lol:


Lol, that would be nice for someone to do that each exercise and set


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that would be nice for someone to do that each exercise and set


You mean you don't? FFS Rob get a grip mate. I refuse to train without my gym butler.... :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He could eat McDonald's 365 days a year and look great!
> 
> He's a certified cùnt :lol:


Trust me, I can't eat what I want but maybe get away with more than others because of the cardio I do, even throughout winter.

Diet has never been this good though tbh, really feeling the benefits too and it's making more motivated than ever! Knowing that I have to send Will pics and weigh in every Saturday morning is very motivating in itself. It's given me something to aim for every week. As I don't compete, I need all the motivation I can conjure up!

Best thing I ever done was approach Will. My current cycle would've ended up how they all previously usually, wasted tbh.



Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he looks shît :whistling:


Like a big smelly sack of it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Trust me, I can't eat what I want


I can


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning slags!!

Haven't been up long lol but off to the gym shortly.

Forgive me @big_jim_87 for I have sinned, it was a bacon and cheese burger with jack Daniels sauce and a side of fries last night 

TGI's looked more appealing than ever lol

But it was a celebration, collected mrs engagement ring yesterday so we fancied a meal out 

Anyway, have a good one you lot!! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats matey


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Congratulations mate. Happy for you.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations mate.

Picsofmrsring


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bet it was from Argos.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Picsofmrsring


Which one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Which one


Not the shiny one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not the shiny one


Oh. Well she got 2 rings that's why i asked :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Training!

Did chest and delts.

Gym was rammed and I was getting annoyed with all the bicep boys!!

Seriously, 2 skinny cùnts racked up 140kg on a bench, unracked it.... Lowered it 1" then back up PMSL

Anyway, I did mine and left. Felt strong though :beer:

Decline Bench

Incline DB press

Flat flys

HS shoulder press

Bent over DB flys

Lateral DB raises

Done


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nicely done. Gotta love the Saturday bicep boys.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope you gave them some sh1t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nicely done. Gotta love the Saturday bicep boys.


Glad they aren't there early mornings in the week lol



sxbarnes said:


> Hope you gave them some sh1t


Wasn't far off. Annoy me throwing stuff about! No respect for equipment and people the wee pricks.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Glad they aren't there early mornings in the week lol
> 
> Wasn't far off. Annoy me throwing stuff about! No respect for equipment and people the wee pricks.


Probably worth a visit to hucknall on the Saturday mornings if you can afford the time. Didn't see any of that sh1t down there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Probably worth a visit to hucknall on the Saturday mornings if you can afford the time. Didn't see any of that sh1t down there


That's because you went on a Wednesday lol

It's picked up loads there apparently. Still need to go look tbh! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> That's because you went on a Wednesday lol
> 
> It's picked up loads there apparently. Still need to go look tbh! :lol:


That's cos everyone knew I was coming.  gotta be better than DW on a sat. Worth a try


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> That's cos everyone knew I was coming.  gotta be better than DW on a sat. Worth a try


Lol

Yeah just a ball ache getting there on weekends with kids and stuff mate. I'll find time one day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

445kg leg press. I hope that was a warmup set? Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Bet it was from Argos.


Bet it wasn't. You seen this cvnts kitchen? Guys fcuking minted lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's why he's minted, he's a tight Cnut. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 445kg leg press. I hope that was a warmup set? Lol


Always one cùnt :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> Bet it wasn't. You seen this cvnts kitchen? Guys fcuking minted lol.


PMSL, it was from a shop in meadowhall. I love my kitchen 



Richie186 said:


> That's why he's minted, he's a tight Cnut. Lol


LMFAO! I'm a tight cùnt because I let the mrs manage the money :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Love this stuff!



Bit of chilli powder and pepper added and it's well nice


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Always one cùnt :lol:
> 
> PMSL, it was from a shop in meadowhall. I love my kitchen
> 
> LMFAO! I'm a tight cùnt because I let the mrs manage the money :lol:


I love about 5 minutes from meadowhall now let me know she your next going will pop in for a nandos.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I love about 5 minutes from meadowhall now let me know she your next going will pop in for a nandos.


You been drinking? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> You been drinking? :lol:


Lol. Told you I'm fat. My big fat fingers not pressing the right buttons on phone lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:



> Lol. Told you I'm fat. My big fat fingers not pressing the right buttons on phone lol


That's better :lol:

Now try again


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Love this stuff!
> 
> View attachment 149772
> 
> ...


Just been a bit sick in my mouth


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

looks like mushy peas :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> looks like mushy peas :laugh:


School dinners


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Love this stuff!
> 
> View attachment 149772
> 
> ...


is it avocado?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just been a bit sick in my mouth


Seen your naked body again?

:lol:



Dan94 said:


> looks like mushy peas :laugh:


PMSL, what mushy peas you been eating 



George-Bean said:


> is it avocado?


Erm George..... You're the resident salad king! Of course it's avocado lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was told to stay away from them cos of a high calorie content, I've never had one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I was told to stay away from them cos of a high calorie content, I've never had one.


Perfect food for a protein and fat meal.



Chicken and avocado :beer:

Who told you to stay away lol?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant remember now, but maybe Ill try one now....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

whats your name on mfp Rob?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Love this stuff!
> 
> View attachment 149772
> 
> ...


this is not the food porn I am used to in your journals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> whats your name on mfp Rob?


It's my full name lol So i won't post it on here :lol:

Tbh I don't use it unless something changes or I'm checking something.



Dai Jones said:


> this is not the food porn I am used to in your journals


My bad, how about some meat....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> My bad, how about some meat....
> 
> View attachment 149858


slightly better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> slightly better


Chicken for a couple of days 

You well my sheep loving friend? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Chicken for a couple of days
> 
> You well my sheep loving friend? :lol:


:laugh:.....yeh I'm good now thanks took a bit of time off as you know due to my problems so time to start again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....yeh I'm good now thanks took a bit of time off as you know due to my problems so time to start again


Great news mate. Glad things are better :beer:

So...... Next cycle?! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate. Glad things are better :beer:
> 
> So...... Next cycle?! :lol:


cheers mate haha well even thou I said i'm staying natty I'm trying to source some Var and yes think about getting some test again mg: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers mate haha well even thou I said i'm staying natty I'm trying to source some Var and yes think about getting some test again mg: :lol:


That's the spirit :lol:

I'm on var at the moment, not getting that overly vascular look but strength is increasing with the test and mast too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit :lol:
> 
> I'm on var at the moment, not getting that overly vascular look but strength is increasing with the test and mast too


haha yeh, sound like a good cycle what lab is the Var


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh, sound like a good cycle what lab is the Var


Dhacks mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Dhacks mate


a right was hoping to get some to but got to wait 4-5 weeks :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> a right was hoping to get some to but got to wait 4-5 weeks :wink:


Well that's shít lol

Think rohm and NP are good to go mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway, trained this morning 

Back and traps

Barbell Front SS Rear Shrugs

Seated DB Shrugs

Wide Grip Chins

Bent over oly bar row

Close Grip Pull Downs

Hyper Extensions

Ruined and lower back pump was crippling!

Drive home was horrible lol

Weigh in today, sat at 89.1kg so up again on last week.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

edging closer to the old 90Kg mark Rob, good to see fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> edging closer to the old 90Kg mark Rob, good to see fella


Yeah getting there mate! Should cruise past in a few weeks :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah getting there mate! Should cruise past in a few weeks :beer:


Good man 

My original goal was to get back down below 90Kg. However... :lol: since dropping weight on the first weeks, and smaller skin folds, this week weight went up and skin folds dropped again, so now I don't have a target weight in my head, just mahoosive. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Good man
> 
> My original goal was to get back down below 90Kg. However... :lol: since dropping weight on the first t weeks, and skin folds, this week weight went up and skin folds dropped again, so now I don't have a target weight in my head, just mahoosive. :lol:


Sounds like it's working a treat mate!!

Must be happy with that :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like it's working a treat mate!!
> 
> Must be happy with that :beer:


yeah I am mate, and it seems to be pretty easy changes for me from what I was doing. However have back in 20mins, so 15 reps on that is going to be interesting. maybe ....

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> yeah I am mate, and it seems to be pretty easy changes for me from what I was doing. However have back in 20mins, so 15 reps on that is going to be interesting. maybe ....
> 
> :lol:


I'm doing 20 reps on this first phase mg:

Pump is lovely :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm doing 20 reps on this first phase mg:
> 
> Pump is lovely :lol:


20 mate? Bloody hell fire. The pump is unreal and the lactic burn is immense just on 15, hate to think what 20 would be like.

Good luck....

:lol:


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice Job mate. Such an improvement. looking nice and tanned too!



R0BLET said:


> As titled! Started with @big_jim_87 as of today.
> 
> Old journal is locked now
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> 20 mate? Bloody hell fire. The pump is unreal and the lactic burn is immense just on 15, hate to think what 20 would be like.
> 
> Good luck....
> 
> :lol:


Yeah 20 is crippling with pump to push/pull the weight sometimes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> Nice Job mate. Such an improvement. looking nice and tanned too!


The tan is the only gain I've made :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Off to do arms shortly, mtren in bi's :lol:

Feck me it's stingy 

Anyway. Need to put my foot on the gas more!

Seeing @Sharpy76 and @Chelsea's pics yesterday is very inspirational. That kinda shít spurs me on :beer:

4 weeks today on the plan with Jim, so far so good.

Have a good one


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to do arms shortly, mtren in bi's :lol:
> 
> ...


Good man, kick it up a gear.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> The tan is the only gain I've made :lol:


And that's not overly impressive. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> And that's not overly impressive. :lol:


Lacking MT2 :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to do arms shortly, mtren in bi's :lol:
> 
> ...


You're too kind sir!

Fvck that mtren, sounds like a giant ball ache tbh!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're too kind sir!
> 
> Fvck that mtren, sounds like a giant ball ache tbh!


I'm a nice guy :lol:

I agree tbh lol It's not as "good" as previously when used and it's like acid going in...... Think I'll finish this vial and let it be.

See what Jim thinks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Off to do arms shortly, mtren in bi's :lol:
> 
> ...


I can imagine why my savage mass and lower bodyfat would spur you on but what was it about @Sharpy76 that inspired you?

Oh I remember now.....it was never to get into a car crash and let your face go through the windscreen wasn't it, always wear a seat belt mate its done horrible things to his face


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I can imagine why my savage mass and lower bodyfat would spur you on but what was it about @Sharpy76 that inspired you?
> 
> Oh I remember now.....it was never to get into a car crash and let your face go through the windscreen wasn't it, always wear a seat belt mate its done horrible things to his face


PMSL

You for your humbleness, him for his special face :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You for your humbleness, him for his special face :lol:


I am too humble for my own good..........humble does mean huge doesn't it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I am too humble for my own good..........humble does mean huge doesn't it?


Yeah something like that mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trained arms this morning, no point writing it up lol

But was great. Awesome pump :beer:

Cardio tomorrow then legs Thursday.

Food has been spot on, chicken is hard work today though lol Overcooked it so it's dryer than @Chelsea's minge.

Things are starting to noticeably change, delts and chest mainly. So the routine Jim has me on is working a treat :beer:

My chest is stubborn as fùck so I'm pleasantly surprised !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like it's all going to plan so far mate. Looking forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like it's all going to plan so far mate. Looking forward to seeing the end product.


End product..... You know we're never happy and there is no end :lol:

I think after 12/16 weeks I can expect to see a big difference. That's when I'll pop pics up :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Too true. Bunch of dysmorphic cnuts that we are. You know what I mean though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Too true. Bunch of dysmorphic cnuts that we are. You know what I mean though.


Yeah we're all weirdos in the eyes of "normal" people lol

Yeah I get ya  I can always text you some for the wànk bank


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Go for it mate. Be good to see your progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Go for it mate. Be good to see your progress.


I'll keep you posted


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Trained arms this morning, no point writing it up lol
> 
> But was great. Awesome pump :beer:
> 
> ...


The only time im dry is when I see pics of your stubborn chest......then I look at mine and im gushing again :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Trained arms this morning, no point writing it up lol
> 
> But was great. Awesome pump :beer:
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than dry chicken :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nothing worse than dry chicken :lol:


dry fanny?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> The only time im dry is when I see pics of your stubborn chest......then I look at mine and im gushing again :lol:


PMSL

Bet you have to use castrol GTX engine oil to lube mrs chelsea up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Nothing worse than dry chicken :lol:


Agreed!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Bet you have to use castrol GTX engine oil to lube mrs chelsea up :lol:


2 tubs of it :lol: the second tub I jab into my chest pulp fiction style


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> 2 tubs of it :lol: the second tub I jab into my chest pulp fiction style


rumour has it that you are more like this, just to get ANYTHING moving down there at all :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 2 tubs of it :lol: the second tub I jab into my chest pulp fiction style


Explains the breasts :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cardio time. Yawn :lol:

Will have a busy day at work, but food is all prepped etc

Catch you all later


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cardio time. Yawn :lol:
> 
> Will have a busy day at work, but food is all prepped etc
> 
> Catch you all later


Enjoy the cardio mate 

Good to see that the work with Jim is paying off too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> rumour has it that you are more like this, just to get ANYTHING moving down there at all :lol:
> 
> View attachment 149955


 :lol: that only gives me a twitch at best, when I do it in front of the mirror is when I can get some blood to the old boy, that's what really gets me going


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cardio time. Yawn :lol:
> 
> Will have a busy day at work, but food is all prepped etc
> 
> Catch you all later


That'll be a first. Busy day at work I mean :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That'll be a first. Busy day at work I mean :lol:


Lol

Mega busy mate. Can't grumble, being rewarded for it :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Too true. Bunch of dysmorphic cnuts that we are. You know what I mean though.


Exactly this,

i feel like a fookin skinny cvnt now,

but people tell me different,i just cannot see it.

In my opinion most guys posting this thread have made great gains and condition changes,

nice to see all this support going on,

good luck Rob!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Exactly this,
> 
> i feel like a fookin skinny cvnt now,
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

How's it going your end?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> How's it going your end?


Well my end is defo up,but also everything else is going good too,

loving training,now wanting to get even leaner at same Bw,

Have recomped and lost a total of 130lb blubber,

being roughly 90lb Bw fat and recomp of i recon 30lb,fat weight to muscle,

i had not realy thought of exact losses structure until just now,when you asked:innocent:

But that is about correct ....

How is the family Rob?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Mega busy mate. Can't grumble, being rewarded for it :beer:


what is it you do again mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well my end is defo up,but also everything else is going good too,
> 
> loving training,now wanting to get even leaner at same Bw,
> 
> ...


That's awesome mate!!

What do the scales say now then?

All good here mate, plodding along 




Dan94 said:


> what is it you do again mate?


Fluffer


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Holding the 320lb i wanted,fairly constant,just getting harder!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Holding the 320lb i wanted,fairly constant,just getting harder!


So recomping perfectly :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So recomping perfectly :beer:


Yes buddy,have a look in my journal,some pics put up over last week or so.Feel welcome to take the pee as normal! :scared:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes buddy,have a look in my journal,some pics put up over last week or so.Feel welcome to take the pee as normal! :scared:


Bloody hell mate!!

Awesome work. Lost a shed load haven't you!! :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell mate!!
> 
> Awesome work. Lost a shed load haven't you!! :beer:


Cheers Rob, i have just kept at it,following the basic rules,most of the time:cowboy:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How and where is Flints,not seen him on here?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> How and where is Flints,not seen him on here?


Working nights again mate, still training.

Done his shoulder in though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Working nights again mate, still training.
> 
> Done his shoulder in though


Pass on my regards mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon ladies.

Well, flat tyre at 6am PMSL so no training today lol

Tbh I was tired anyway, so I'll crack on tomorrow 

Food all good today, but seriously craving junk!! Not sure why either lol

Anyway, nothing much to report. Jabs tonight and that's it really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Current state of play, approx 10 mins ago :lol:

So no pump PMSL

But I'm happy with how things are going :beer:



Onwards and upwards :thumbup:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Delts and stomach looking brill mate. Going to be more freaky as it goes on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Delts and stomach looking brill mate. Going to be more freaky as it goes on


Haha, stomach looks better upon waking - release farts in the night :lol:

Thanks bud


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, stomach looks better upon waking - release farts in the night :lol:
> 
> Thanks bud


I think its gonna be tiny mate. 100% behind you mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Your tattoos are gonna shrivel!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I think its gonna be tiny mate. 100% behind you mate


All going to plan so far :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I would


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good work, delts look ace! :beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Getting massive bro,time to up cals now and push hard.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I would


Anytime :wub: :wink:



Keeks said:


> Good work, delts look ace! :beer:


Thanks keeks 



mal said:


> Getting massive bro,time to up cals now and push hard.


Haha, that's up to the boss. Except for today, food binge :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good @R0BLET, delts are coming along a treat mate!!!!

So, you still recomping/cutting or.....?

I'm confused lol!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good mate,seems to be going well!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Current state of play, approx 10 mins ago :lol:
> 
> So no pump PMSL
> 
> ...


Delts look great mate. Looking good all round. Top job.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @R0BLET, delts are coming along a treat mate!!!!
> 
> So, you still recomping/cutting or.....?
> 
> I'm confused lol!


Thanks mate 

Recomp :beer:



GolfDelta said:


> Looking good mate,seems to be going well!


Cheers you veiny freak :lol:



Richie186 said:


> Delts look great mate. Looking good all round. Top job.


Treated you with a pic didn't i lol

Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Current state of play, approx 10 mins ago :lol:
> 
> So no pump PMSL
> 
> ...


So you DO have some muscle then, sort of? Lol.

Told you chests a good shape mate looking best you have.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you DO have some muscle then, sort of? Lol.
> 
> Told you chests a good shape mate looking best you have.


Haha thanks mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking beastly ;-)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good Rob, def best picture I've seen of you. How you finding working with Jim?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Looking good Rob, def best picture I've seen of you. How you finding working with Jim?


Thanks mate 

Great! Really used to the diet and training now so it's just a case of doing as I'm told :beer:

Except today..... Full cheat day :lol:

More of a work thing as they didn't believe I can eat junk. 8,500 cals later 

Back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chest is looking good mate! Delts too. :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Great! Really used to the diet and training now so it's just a case of doing as I'm told :beer:
> 
> ...


So not doing as your told...

Ffs


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> So not doing as your told...
> 
> Ffs


I don't know how, or why, you put up with him mate, bloody part timer... :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> I don't know how, or why, you put up with him mate, bloody part timer... :lol:


He sends me pics of his wife having a poo...

I have a fetish...

If he didn't then id have dropped him already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Chest is looking good mate! Delts too. :beer:


Thanks mate, hate my chest lol



big_jim_87 said:


> So not doing as your told...
> 
> Ffs


I'm a rebel 



DiggyV said:


> I don't know how, or why, you put up with him mate, bloody part timer... :lol:


Because I pay him PMSL



big_jim_87 said:


> He sends me pics of his wife having a poo...
> 
> I have a fetish...
> 
> If he didn't then id have dropped him already


That was me in a wig


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning fatty. Had a junk food poo yet? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fatty. Had a junk food poo yet? :lol:


Nope lol

It'll come though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nope lol
> 
> It'll come though


Probably when you least expect it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably when you least expect it :lol:


In all day thankfully :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job your not squatting today ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Good job your not squatting today ;-)


All is well, no trumps or trips to the loo out the norm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

hehe I love pooh talk, makes me howl, I like to disgust my misses by saying things like "phew, that was a big un, a foot long with blood all over one end" hehehe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> hehe I love pooh talk, makes me howl, I like to disgust my misses by saying things like "phew, that was a big un, a foot long with blood all over one end" hehehe


FFS George :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pooh


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Pooh


Is that what you did when you went to the loo? You've got a talent there mate. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Back and traps shortly 

Bit of a busy one this bank holiday. Moving house again FFS so been sorting stuff.

Anyway, coffee had, pills popped and I'm ready to crack on.

Weight is still on the up, 89.7kg upon waking so can't grumble at that!

3 and half weeks left on this first cycle which has flown by tbh!!

5th week with Jim as of tomorrow. So far so good :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with the house move Rob!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck with the house move Rob!


Thanks Q!

In short it was the inlaws house and we had a disagreement earlier this week lol

More freedom now :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with the move buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck with the move buddy


Cheers mate.

Only 5 mins away lol

Easy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Traps

Front Barbell Shrugs SS Rear Barbell Shrugs

Seated DB Shrugs

Shoulder width pull ups

Bent over EZ bar row - oly bars in use!

Close grip pull downs

Hyper extensions

Bloody place was packed! Guess all those who hit the town over the weekend needed to feel better lol

Furniture shopping today, oh the joys


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good one mate. Enjoy the move lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate. Enjoy the move lol


Yeah it's load of fun PMSL

Thinking about using a man with a van and letting him do all the hard work :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's load of fun PMSL
> 
> Thinking about using a man with a van and letting him do all the hard work :lol:


Good idea mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.anyvan.com/man-and-van

This one is quite good. You get the men with the ven to bid against each other...


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Only 5 mins away lol
> 
> Easy


Doesn't matter how far away, you've still got to move all your sh1t lol! Could be next door but it's still a fvcking pita tbh.

Moving is stressful though so good luck mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> http://www.anyvan.com/man-and-van
> 
> This one is quite good. You get the men with the ven to bid against each other...


Cheers mate, I'll take a look 



Sharpy76 said:


> Doesn't matter how far away, you've still got to move all your sh1t lol! Could be next door but it's still a fvcking pita tbh.
> 
> Moving is stressful though so good luck mate


Very true mate! Best be the last move for a while PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Oh it was 6 weeks with Jim and not 5 lol. Time flys!!

Arms today, cardio tomorrow.

Back to work but a short week, plenty to do though.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Oh it was 6 weeks with Jim and not 5 lol. Time flys!!
> 
> ...


You moved house then mate?

Enjoy the gun polish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You moved house then mate?
> 
> Enjoy the gun polish


Not yet mate. Free to start moving when we're ready 

Just spent this weekend sorting stuff to move and new stuff we need to buy.

Gun Polish was spot on, in and out big pump and out of steam lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Oh it was 6 weeks with Jim and not 5 lol. Time flys!!
> 
> ...


Time certainly does mate!

This is my 6th week with Will and it's flown by, really enjoyed it though tbh!

Blast them arms fella!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Think we're junkies, this is mrs's tablets for each day lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Moving aint as easy as ya think mate. When we moved couple weeks back it's been a fcuking nightmare!!!! We done all the moving thought didn't have any removal men. Not that happy with new place but it's better than the last place. Remember the pics I sent you of the flats being set on fire and ours nearly going up? Still havnt repaired the damage! Mental.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Moving aint as easy as ya think mate. When we moved couple weeks back it's been a fcuking nightmare!!!! We done all the moving thought didn't have any removal men. Not that happy with new place but it's better than the last place. Remember the pics I sent you of the flats being set on fire and ours nearly going up? Still havnt repaired the damage! Mental.


5 times in 2 years for me PMSL I'm a pro :lol:

Serious? They're the worst managing agents ever!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 5 times in 2 years for me PMSL I'm a pro :lol:
> 
> Serious? They're the worst managing agents ever!!


Good work. We managed 4 times in 3 years so got pretty good at it as well. Still sucks co?k though


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good luck with the move mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work. We managed 4 times in 3 years so got pretty good at it as well. Still sucks co?k though


It's just a long day isn't it! Lol

Defo sucks cock!



Richie186 said:


> Good luck with the move mate.


Thanks mate. How's tricks?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good thanks mate. Trimming down nicely now, lost 3kg in a few weeks. Bit of a back niggle at the moment but working round it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Good thanks mate. Trimming down nicely now, lost 3kg in a few weeks. Bit of a back niggle at the moment but working round it.


Good man!! Ready for next blast?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not yet mate. I'll wait till back gets sorted out. Doing ok on cruise so in no rush just yet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not yet mate. I'll wait till back gets sorted out. Doing ok on cruise so in no rush just yet.


Good plan mate, what you done then?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not sure. It's right on the base of my spine. I can walk, run and cycle no problem but as soon as I try and bend from the waist I get shooting pains down my legs. Nothing a healthy dose of manning up won't cure. Feels muscular rather than nervous so it'll fine in a week or so.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure. It's right on the base of my spine. I can walk, run and cycle no problem but as soon as I try and bend from the waist I get shooting pains down my legs. Nothing a healthy dose of manning up won't cure. Feels muscular rather than nervous so it'll fine in a week or so.


Sounds a little annoying!

Plenty of hot baths


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure. It's right on the base of my spine. I can walk, run and cycle no problem but as soon as I try and bend from the waist I get shooting pains down my legs. Nothing a healthy dose of manning up won't cure. Feels muscular rather than nervous so it'll fine in a week or so.


Sounds like you are putting pressure on the sciatic nerve, this is not great and also painful. Take anti inflammatories, whether you need them or not for the next week or so. Iboprofen will be good, but if you have any then Naproxen is better - its prescription only but you only need to take one every 12 hours, and its fantastic stuff - your doc will give them to you if you go to him complaining of sciatic pain.

Rest it, this is one of the few times when training with is could genuinely make it worse. Taking a couple of scoops of man the fcuk up in your shake may actually make things a lot worse, sorry to say.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers diggy. I've started taking ibuprofen today and it does seem to help. I'm resting now for a while till it settles down. Just annoying when I can move around with no problem but the slightest bend brings the pain.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers diggy. I've started taking ibuprofen today and it does seem to help. I'm resting now for a while till it settles down. Just annoying when I can move around with no problem but the slightest bend brings the pain.


You'll probably find what has happened is you have inflamed the myelin sheath around the nerve. The anti- inflammatories will help this and eventually they will mean no more inflammation and the pain will go. If you keep training on it you are basically keeping the sheath inflamed and the pressure on the nerve. If its only minor it should go in a week or so. If it lasts longer get to the doc and get some naproxen.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> You'll probably find what has happened is you have inflamed the myelin sheath around the nerve. The anti- inflammatories will help this and eventually they will mean no more inflammation and the pain will go. If you keep training on it you are basically keeping the sheath inflamed and the pressure on the nerve. If its only minor it should go in a week or so. If it lasts longer get to the doc and get some naproxen.


I'll post him a box of Tramadol :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Woo hoo!!! Free drugs.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll post him a box of Tramadol :lol:


Ha ha ha

However while they'll kill the pain, the anti inflammatories are more important to fix the issue. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Woo hoo!!! Free drugs.


PMSL you saw the pic earlier, this house is full of prescription drugs!! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL you saw the pic earlier, this house is full of prescription drugs!! :lol:


How many tablets you take a day mate? I reckon I could rival you, **** knows if they make a difference though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How many tablets you take a day mate? I reckon I could rival you, **** knows if they make a difference though :lol:


Lol those are the mrs tabs, 23-24 a day for her!!

Erm, i take a fair few tbh. How many you up to??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol those are the mrs tabs, 23-24 a day for her!!
> 
> Erm, i take a fair few tbh. How many you up to??


Woahhhh! Wait, that pic was tabs for a whole day? I thought the little sections was per day :lol:

I take 7 in the morning and 1 at night atm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Woahhhh! Wait, that pic was tabs for a whole day? I thought the little sections was per day :lol:
> 
> I take 7 in the morning and 1 at night atm


That it? Lol. I take around 40 a day lol.

Vit e

Garlic extract

Bp meds

Var

Proviron

Vitamin c

Multivitamins

Nytol

Cod liver oils

B-complex

Anti histamine for sleep

Etc etc.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That it? Lol. I take around 40 a day lol.
> 
> Vit e
> 
> ...


Sh1t mate, do you rattle? :lol:

I just do as I am told now and take what James tells me.

Multi vit

B complex

HMB

And then

Glutamine

Vit c

Bcaa

Creatine

As powder in various shakes and drinks during the day.

Oh and adex obviously...

Much easier.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> That it? Lol. I take around 40 a day lol.
> 
> Vit e
> 
> ...


Fücking hell mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Woahhhh! Wait, that pic was tabs for a whole day? I thought the little sections was per day :lol:
> 
> I take 7 in the morning and 1 at night atm


Lol. Nope that's her daily load, 8am,12pm,4pm and 8pm!

I've had 7 tabs upon waking :lol:

Probably another 20 ish during the day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cardio and abs done, my god cardio is boring!

And now it's eggs and whey time. I do prefer my cardio day meals, more flavour and variety lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

It is when the gym is empty at 6 in the morning. Evening cardio is fun as i get to see all the bad form when people are training!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> It is when the gym is empty at 6 in the morning. Even cardio is fun as i get to see all the bad form when people are training!!


PMSL, that's true.

But I'm an early bird


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cardio and abs done, my god cardio is boring!
> 
> And now it's eggs and whey time. I do prefer my cardio day meals, more flavour and variety lol


Decent music required so you can switch off and just try to hammer it. Also perving at gym bunnies passes the time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Decent music required so you can switch off and just try to hammer it. Also perving at gym bunnies passes the time


Music blasts out lol

Haha, only one bird who's younger than 40 at that time :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Music blasts out lol
> 
> Haha, only one bird who's younger than 40 at that time :lol:


Yes but is it decent? Not the usual s club 7 you normally listen to pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes but is it decent? Not the usual s club 7 you normally listen to pmsl


Today was the sound track to Toy Story mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Today was the sound track to Toy Story mate


That's some heavy shît :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, that's true.
> 
> But I'm an early bird


Just remember though....

The early bird catches the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese.

Think about it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Just remember though....
> 
> The early bird catches the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> Think about it


Only cheese you get is from your bell end :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Just remember though....
> 
> The early bird catches the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> Think about it


Is this the story of you waking up next to your missus mate? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Is this the story of you waking up next to your missus mate? :lol:


They sleep in single beds in different rooms mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Only cheese you get is from your bell end :lol:


Some of the freshest around mate, its like a crumbly goats cheese at the moment with a hint of discharge :thumb:



DiggyV said:


> Is this the story of you waking up next to your missus mate? :lol:


Pretty much mate yea :lol: she loves my worm 



R0BLET said:


> They sleep in single beds in different rooms mate


Sometimes I wish this were true, I give her a sneaky elbow in the grid sometimes and claim im asleep, im twice her size and she takes up so much of the bed the fcking mousse!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Some of the freshest around mate, its like a crumbly goats cheese at the moment with a hint of discharge :thumb:
> 
> Pretty much mate yea :lol: she loves my worm
> 
> Sometimes I wish this were true, I give her a sneaky elbow in the grid sometimes and claim im asleep, im twice her size and she takes up so much of the bed the fcking mousse!


Things going well then mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Things going well then mate :lol:


Yep, its like one non stop party.........

Pool party....

At Michael Barrymore's house!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yep, its like one non stop party.........
> 
> Pool party....
> 
> At Michael Barrymore's house!!


Oh :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

This journals a madhouse lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> This journals a madhouse lol


It's not lol

The Troll dating one is funny though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's not lol
> 
> The *Troll dating one* is funny though


Is that @Chelsea 's journal then mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Is that @Chelsea 's journal then mate?


PMSL, that's the hopeless romantics thread mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rise and shine mother fùckers!!

Chest and delts, with a work colleague. Should be fun 

I wanted to do legs but he knows he'll be unable to walk if we do lol

I'll report back later


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Nearly bedtime for me. Have a good workout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Nearly bedtime for me. Have a good workout.


Lol, wish it was bed time for me 

Sleep tight princess :lol:

Hope the back is getting better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session, I'm sure he'll be moaning about his shoulders later today lol

Got a good pump on and enjoyed it.

Steady day today, plenty to do at home later though :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Rise and shine mother fùckers!!
> 
> Chest and delts, with a work colleague. Should be fun
> 
> ...


Would have told him to man up and done legs!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Would have told him to man up and done legs!!


Tbf he did legs yesterday. Did well bless him


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session, I'm sure he'll be moaning about his shoulders later today lol
> 
> Got a good pump on and enjoyed it.
> 
> Steady day today, plenty to do at home later though :lol:


Any good weights hit? By your mate obviously :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Any good weights hit? By your mate obviously :lol:


PMSL, he didn't do bad tbh mate. 80kg on decline.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon slags.

Cardio earlier and legs at 8am tomorrow :beer:

Steady day at work, bit tired tbh.

In other news dhacks var...... Just not that good tbh

None of this pump and veins galore lol

Even doubled my dose for a week to see if it was under dosed. No difference.

So wrapping var up this week.

3 weeks left on the test and mast though


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon slags.
> 
> Cardio earlier and legs at 8am tomorrow :beer:
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound good about the var mate.

Glad I went with NP now tbh.

Maybe add some winnys in for the last few weeks, the ROHM ones I've got are spot on!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Doesn't sound good about the var mate.
> 
> Glad I went with NP now tbh.
> 
> Maybe add some winnys in for the last few weeks, the ROHM ones I've got are spot on!!


But annoyed but it's one of those things, had NP on offer at same price too lol

Never mind.

Winny wrecked my appetite last time lol but was good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, gym shortly then a day with family visiting from down facking south you kants!

:lol:

So a cheat meal later when we go out, which will probably be a steak and chips - what a rebel 

Woke up yesterday with left trap and neck very sore, still the same now FFS! Annoying.

Hope you all have a good day :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon slags.
> 
> Cardio earlier and legs at 8am tomorrow :beer:
> 
> ...


Go with the british dragon var. Best I've used. Think people call it BD.eu or something though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Go with the british dragon var. Best I've used. Think people call it BD.eu or something though.


Lol that got slated on the gear testing thread?!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I would also like a good quality var cause there doesn't seem to be one ATM?!?!? Any suggestions??

Enjoy your cheat today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> I would also like a good quality var cause there doesn't seem to be one ATM?!?!? Any suggestions??
> 
> Enjoy your cheat today


NP seems to be getting good feedback.

Haha. Just a cheat meal, full day Jim would not be happy lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> NP seems to be getting good feedback.
> 
> Haha. Just a cheat meal, full day Jim would not be happy lol


NP was on my list but it was just cause it's a new lab a didn't want to jump in. Have you tried it??

One meal? It's Saturday lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning noblet. Is this a planned cheat or are you just doing wtf you like? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Smells in here,you sh1t?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol that got slated on the gear testing thread?!


I don't know if it did or didn't but its the real stuff. i had anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> NP was on my list but it was just cause it's a new lab a didn't want to jump in. Have you tried it??
> 
> One meal? It's Saturday lol


I haven't, @Suprakill4 has and @Sharpy76 is going on it.

Lol, yeah one meal 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning noblet. Is this a planned cheat or are you just doing wtf you like? :lol:


Planned you pr**k lol



biglbs said:


> Smells in here,you sh1t?


It's that ginger lad mate :lol:



Juic3Up said:


> I don't know if it did or didn't but its the real stuff. i had anyway


Tbh i know people who have used BD and loved it lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A friend  is picking up some BD var today, and apparently it's good stuff. But then they also rate Alpha Pharma var and that gets slated quite a bit.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol that got slated on the gear testing thread?!


Something fishy about that test. I've yet to hear a bad word about BD var.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

They did say people had been sending in syringes filled with **** (not literally) and putting on the form "BSI - Test E" so when they put it on the website it would say BSI had no compound in the substance to make them look bad. I follow the review on this board and you know which peoples to believe :laugh:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Plenty of lab bashing going on as usual on that thread and I didn't pay too much attention to it really. Like you say, I know who to trust.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> A friend
> View attachment 150611
> is picking up some BD var today, and apparently it's good stuff. But then they also rate Alpha Pharma var and that gets slated quite a bit.


PMSL that pic :lol:

Yeah around here BD var is highly rated and it's what most lads use.



Richie186 said:


> Something fishy about that test. I've yet to hear a bad word about BD var.


Same mate, yet dhacks var got highly rated and look at me lol



Juic3Up said:


> They did say people had been sending in syringes filled with **** (not literally) and putting on the form "BSI - Test E" so when they put it on the website it would say BSI had no compound in the substance to make them look bad. I follow the review on this board and you know which peoples to believe :laugh:


Haha! I'm using BSI Test E, it's spot on! :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Tbh i know people who have used BD and loved it lol


I did them last summer and thought they were really good tbh.

Pretty sure @Chelsea did them last year too and rated them?

I'd take those Wedinos results with a pinch of salt tbh, the only real way to see if anything is any good, is try it IMO.

Obviously, everything else has to be in check to get the best results and that's where I've always fallen short if I'm being completely honest with myself.

Won't be starting the NP vars just yet though. They'll be going in once I've started gaining unless Will sees fit before then.

I'm doing quite a few different bit and pieces at the mo as it is:lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL that pic :lol:
> 
> Yeah around here BD var is highly rated and it's what most lads use.


Yeah, the friend of a friend and their friends (too many cpk's :confused1: ) all say it's good stuff with no complaints so only one way to find out, but not in the style of Harry Hill. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I did them last summer and thought they were really good tbh.
> 
> Pretty sure @Chelsea did them last year too and rated them?
> 
> ...


Yeah very true mate, all in check to make the most of the assistance.

Quite a few different bits..... Junkie :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@DiggyV try again mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @DiggyV try again mate


????

Have I missed something here mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> ????
> 
> Have I missed something here mate?


Lol my inbox was full


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol my inbox was full


in that case you have mail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Had cheat meal earlier, 14" meat feast at Pizza Hut lol

Pasta and salad bowl to start. Pretty tame tbh but not craving much.

Back to normal now


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Had cheat meal earlier, 14" meat feast at Pizza Hut lol
> 
> Pasta and salad bowl to start. Pretty tame tbh but not craving much.
> 
> Back to normal now


My fav cheat 

Did u have strawberry pepsi max too??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> My fav cheat
> 
> Did u have strawberry pepsi max too??


erm...

I'm sorry...

*STRAWBERRY* Pepsi Max??? WTF??? That's ruined the second best cola out there... :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> erm...
> 
> I'm sorry...
> 
> *STRAWBERRY* Pepsi Max??? WTF??? That's ruined the second best cola out there... :lol:


Yup.... they only sell it at pizza hut! I've scoured the Internet for UK retailers. They also do lemon & lime pepsi max, apple etc. but I could not get enough of the strawberry! Seriously good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

holysocks said:


> Wanted to ask you about thus but can't message you so......
> 
> Why do people increase every rep?
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

I've never seen a 15,10,12....

Do you mean a pyramid, 15,12,10,8,6 - then failure?

Dropset needs to be done with and end figure of reps in mind IMO. Like 50 reps.

Programme for bulking I would recommend is a surplus calorie one and just lift  hit the compound lifts, plenty of rest and you'll grow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> My fav cheat
> 
> Did u have strawberry pepsi max too??


Erm.... What the fùck!!

I had pepsi max but there was no option in flavours!!?!!

Bet it's a southern thing lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Erm.... What the fùck!!
> 
> I had pepsi max but there was no option in flavours!!?!!
> 
> Bet it's a southern thing lol


Ours has had a refit... clearly superior


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ours has had a refit... clearly superior


Ours only had running water installed this year :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I did them last summer and thought they were really good tbh.
> 
> Pretty sure @Chelsea did them last year too and rated them?
> 
> ...


To be honest mate I trust the Wedinos although a year ago I feel that they were good however from what I hear and see I wouldn't use BD Anavar again I would use NP which was fcking good to be fair, I was getting ridiculous pumps in my shoulders just doing my beautiful hair in the morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> To be honest mate I trust the Wedinos although a year ago I feel that they were good however from what I hear and see I wouldn't use BD Anavar again I would use NP which was fcking good to be fair, I was getting ridiculous pumps in my shoulders just doing my beautiful hair in the morning


I'm just quickly going off orals tbh

What's stoping the labs throwing 50% rice flour into the mix and pressing out shít stuff just to make a quick buck?!

Think I'll just start all cycle with short esters first 1/4 of a cycle and that'll do 

What's the WC test,tren,mast blend like mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Awesome is what it is!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm just quickly going off orals tbh
> 
> What's stoping the labs throwing 50% rice flour into the mix and pressing out shít stuff just to make a quick buck?!
> 
> ...


I rate the Trenprop 200 better. Made me a hell of alot meaner and aggressive in the gym. On that stuff and only ever that stuff i have had the aggrssive feeling and not just by a little either, lifts were shooting up a lot and the agression give me some thing of a tunnel vision or thoughts which made me concentrate on lifting. There is also a Trenrip 300 as well, 125mg tren, 75 prop, 75 mast im sure.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Awesome is what it is!


Lol I know you like it.



Juic3Up said:


> I rate the Trenprop 200 better. Made me a hell of alot meaner and aggressive in the gym. On that stuff and only ever that stuff i have had the aggrssive feeling and not just by a little either, lifts were shooting up a lot and the agression give me some thing of a tunnel vision or thoughts which made me concentrate on lifting. There is also a Trenrip 300 as well, 125mg tren, 75 prop, 75 mast im sure.


What about the long ester stuff?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thought you were referring to the tren rip 300. One of the lads I train with is using it. He's normally a pharma only guy but liked the look of the tren rip so gave it a shot. He loves it. No pip either. I've not used WC long ester tren blends but their tren e is the strongest I've used.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thought you were referring to the tren rip 300. One of the lads I train with is using it. He's normally a pharma only guy but liked the look of the tren rip so gave it a shot. He loves it. No pip either. I've not used WC long ester tren blends but their tren e is the strongest I've used.


Yeah looking at long ester, I know most love the short ester stuff.

Haha. Is it the tren e that sent you crackers :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's pretty much what I looked like by week 5.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm eyeing up the trenrip 300, maybe just get the 1 vial and make sure I don't end up like @Richie186 , we appear to get the same from Tren. @Chelsea what dosage did you run the NP Var at? Have heard nothing but good about them so far


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Long estered is good also if you buy Test E and Tren E seperate. I tried the TNT Depot 450 but that is the deconate test which takes quite abit longer which I wouldn't use again and the ratio of Test/Tren is 2:1 and I'd rather fluctuate it myself.

Think on my next bulk I'll be using Trenprop200.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Stevie909 said:


> I'm eyeing up the trenrip 300, maybe just get the 1 vial and make sure I don't end up like @Richie186 , we appear to get the same from Tren. @Chelsea what dosage did you run the NP Var at? Have heard nothing but good about them so far


End up like Richie....... a ting girl? That wont happen mate 

I ran it at 100mg per day sometimes 150mg for things like legs and it was very good, like I said the pumps were almost instant and I definitely was bigger and much much fuller, cant knock it and cant see myself using any other brand of Var either.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> End up like Richie....... a ting girl? That wont happen mate
> 
> I ran it at 100mg per day sometimes 150mg for things like legs and it was very good, like I said the pumps were almost instant and I definitely was bigger and much much fuller, cant knock it and cant see myself using any other brand of Var either.


Cnut.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'm just quickly going off orals tbh
> 
> What's stoping the labs throwing 50% rice flour into the mix and pressing out shít stuff just to make a quick buck?!
> 
> ...


I agree to an extent that some labs, like the ones that are pushed by newbies with no avi and joined yesterday I wouldn't use their orals but established ones I would and the ones with good reviews from trusted members that aren't blatant rep whores for the lab.

Which one mate, short ester?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> That's pretty much what I looked like by week 5.


PMSL that pic is brilliant 



Chelsea said:


> I agree to an extent that some labs, like the ones that are pushed by newbies with no avi and joined yesterday I wouldn't use their orals but established ones I would and the ones with good reviews from trusted members that aren't blatant rep whores for the lab.
> 
> Which one mate, short ester?


Yep, those clowns are obvious!!

Long ester mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL that pic is brilliant
> 
> Yep, those clowns are obvious!!
> 
> Long ester mate.


Havent actually used the TNT Mast 400 but it does seem to get good reviews mate. Used the EqTrenMast 800, that was good but it was a little pippy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Havent actually used the TNT Mast 400 but it does seem to get good reviews mate. Used the EqTrenMast 800, that was good but it was a little pippy.


What's the breakdown eqtrenmast ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> What's the breakdown eqtrenmast ?


300mg Eq

250mg Tren E

250mg Mast E

I have some left over if you want it mate, probably a good 4-5ml in there?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 300mg Eq
> 
> 250mg Tren E
> 
> ...


Couldn't handle it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Couldn't handle it?


Nah mate, finished my course and the next one will be my prep so wont be using the product for 6 months plus, may as well donate it haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 300mg Eq
> 
> 250mg Tren E
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Haha, I'm not sure what my next cycle is yet. But that does look good!

2ml a week with a bit of test and that's nice :beer:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, finished my course and the next one will be my prep so wont be using the product for 6 months plus, may as well donate it haha.


Il suck your big toe for it!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Il suck your big toe for it!!!!


 @R0BLET whats your offer.....skipper is winning badly here mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> @R0BLET whats your offer.....skipper is winning badly here mate :lol:


I'll keep mrs chelsea happy for 5 mins?!

:lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> @R0BLET whats your offer.....skipper is winning badly here mate :lol:


Stinky pinky pokey bum w1ank is my final offer!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'll keep mrs chelsea happy for 5 mins?!
> 
> :lol:


Hmmm good offer, I usually only keep her happy for 2 minutes:

20 seconds hard pounding.

40 seconds cuddling and apologising.

30 seconds trying to find her clit and giving up.

30 seconds weeping and apologising again.



skipper1987 said:


> Stinky pinky pokey bum w1ank is my final offer!!


This better be on a giving basis with zero eye contact or talking?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm good offer, I usually only keep her happy for 2 minutes:
> 
> 20 seconds hard pounding.
> 
> ...


Find her what? Easy mate. Just above her knee :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm good offer, I usually only keep her happy for 2 minutes:
> 
> 20 seconds hard pounding.
> 
> ...


It sure is!!! and then followed by a fast exit and never talking again!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> It sure is!!! and then followed by a fast exit and never talking again!!


A full vial and you're anybody's :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Find her what? Easy mate. Just above her knee :lol:


Someone mentioned to me one time that apparently women cum? I wasn't aware of this up until then so I did some research and apparently there is something called a 'clit', to be honest im not sure if its one big joke because ive never seen a bird cum once and I searched for ages for this thing and couldn't find anything that fitted the description.

Don't say I didn't warn you mate, you could end up looking a right mug poking around for this mythological sex button!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> A full vial and you're anybody's :lol:


I sure am. Pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Someone mentioned to me one time that apparently women cum? I wasn't aware of this up until then so I did some research and apparently there is something called a 'clit', to be honest im not sure if its one big joke because ive never seen a bird cum once and I searched for ages for this thing and couldn't find anything that fitted the description.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you mate, you could end up looking a right mug poking around for this mythological sex button!


FFS got anymore info on this mate?!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> FFS got anymore info on this mate?!


Not really mate, was gonna make a thread but thought I would get flamed hard so believing there was a 'clit'.....silly me I should have known better!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Not really mate, was gonna make a thread but thought I would get flamed hard so believing there was a 'clit'.....silly me I should have known better!


Someone's obviously winding you up mate.....

Hatchet wound yes, but clit??!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Someone's obviously winding you up mate.....
> 
> Hatchet wound yes, but clit??!!


I know I feel like a right spanner.

Hatchet wound :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I know I feel like a right spanner.
> 
> Hatchet wound :lol:


 @DiggyV is quite knowledgable, bet he can dig up some info on a "clit"

Probably done some DNP tests on one - if they're real lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> @DiggyV is quite knowledgable, bet he can dig up some info on a "clit"
> 
> Probably done some DNP tests on one - if they're real lol


Nah Diggy only knows about the male genitalia......he's an expert :lol:

*I don't know this because he has been near mine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Nah Diggy only knows about the male genitalia......he's an expert :lol:
> 
> *I don't know this because he has been near mine.


A connoisseur is cocks you say?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> A connoisseur is cocks you say?


Indeed mate :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Someone mentioned to me one time that apparently women cum? I wasn't aware of this up until then so I did some research and apparently there is something called a 'clit', to be honest im not sure if its one big joke because ive never seen a bird cum once and I searched for ages for this thing and couldn't find anything that fitted the description.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you mate, you could end up looking a right mug poking around for this mythological sex button!


and yet some of us have a God given talent for finding it and relieving ladies of all inhibitions :devil2:

However it would appear this is closer to the rest of you cavemen....



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I thought I'd found it once. Turns out it was just a genital wart she'd caught off the postman. I gave it a rub anyway.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I thought I'd found it once. Turns out it was just a genital wart she'd caught off the postman. I gave it a rub anyway.


Good lad, I was going down on a girl once. Was fiddling around by her ass and thought I felt some anal beads, thought I was right in with a kinky b!tch. Gave em a tug, Turnt out to be piles :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I thought I'd found it once. Turns out it was just a genital wart she'd caught off the postman. I gave it a rub anyway.


Lovely :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, cardio shortly.

Pants sleep, knew I should have taken a Nytol lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, cardio shortly.
> 
> Pants sleep, knew I should have taken a Nytol lol


Do u wake up groggy after Nytol?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Do u wake up groggy after Nytol?


Surprisingly ok. Similar to ZMA tbh

Zopiclone yes, not had that for over a year and always woke up groggy lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> and yet some of us have a God given talent for finding it and relieving ladies of all inhibitions :devil2:
> 
> However it would appear this is closer to the rest of you cavemen....
> 
> ...


Relieving ladies of all inhibitions = Rohypnol? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Relieving ladies of all inhibitions = Rohypnol? :lol:


and??

your point is??

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

So did cardio earlier and few in a few abs.

Gained a training partner too :beer:

Guy from work joined up, he's done boxing all his life so knows the drill. He's just turning his hand to bb'ing 

Probably out grow me in 2 weeks PMSL

Arms tomorrow and also off due to hospital visit with other half.

More house stuff to sort too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> So did cardio earlier and few in a few abs.
> 
> ...


As long as that mate :lol:

Good luck for tomorrow though mate...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with house stuff and hospital mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> As long as that mate :lol:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow though mate...


Ok, by Friday? :lol:

Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck with house stuff and hospital mate :beer:


Why thank you sir


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms :beer:

First though, coffee 

Solid nights sleep, don't think I budged lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning pal. Beautiful morning. Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning pal. Beautiful morning. Have a good one.


Yeah seems nice here too 

Enjoy the sleep mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome arms session, weight up in all lifts!

The power of a training partner 

He's wrecked from this week already lol

Legs should be fun tomorrow :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning. Legs!!

None stop day yesterday even though it was my day off lol

Watched 12 years a slave last night, good film - borderline shedding a tear PMSL

Sent pics in to Jim last night, why is it such a downer when you look at them lol

But, I'm happy with my progress. Dropped fat and maintained similar weight. So can't grumble at all.

2 weeks today till end of this cycle, then a 6 week cruise.

Looking forward to these next couple of months


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Good movie, bit harrowing though.

Never look good in photos do we, part of the disorder we all seem to suffer from. I'm disappointed I can still fit through doorways but I'll keep going. Lol. Any chance of posting some pics up? W*nk bank running low. Enjoy legs mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Good movie, bit harrowing though.
> 
> Never look good in photos do we, part of the disorder we all seem to suffer from. I'm disappointed I can still fit through doorways but I'll keep going. Lol. Any chance of posting some pics up? W*nk bank running low. Enjoy legs mate.


Yeah it is mate and imagine what I was really like, poor sods.

PMSL, depends what kind of door it is :lol:

Erm..... Erm...... You can have just this one. That's mid afternoon condition lol



And then the "chest" and delts one from last week that you've seen lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Leaning out nicely mate. Looking good.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea you're doing well robbo.  I think I will look like a stick man after this cut. Obviously I won't, I'll just think I am


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cardio and abs done, my god cardio is boring!
> 
> And now it's eggs and whey time. I do prefer my cardio day meals, more flavour and variety lol


How much cardio are you doing a week mate? (Sorry if you've posted it)

Just started my cut and can't workout how much to do!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Leaning out nicely mate. Looking good.


Thanks mate. Feel tiny though :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Yea you're doing well robbo.  I think I will look like a stick man after this cut. Obviously I won't, I'll just think I am


Thanks mate. Haha, so long as you lose BF that's progress 



J4MES said:


> How much cardio are you doing a week mate? (Sorry if you've posted it)
> 
> Just started my cut and can't workout how much to do!


On rest days mate, so 3 times a week.

Was gonna PM you the other day to see how things are?!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. Haha, so long as you lose BF that's progress


Definitely lost loads already. Loads to go though obviously :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs was fun lol

I'm wrecked, in absolute bits hobbling around work now :lol:

New training partner is loving it, moaning about doms all day so that's good PMSL

Anyway;

Leg Press up to 400kg controlled and concentrated on full rom

Ham Curls

Leg extensions - this one totals 130 reps so that's fun!!

Lunges and calve raises to wrap up


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sent pics in to Jim last night, why is it such a downer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Sent pics in to Jim last night, why is it such a downer


I feel for you mate, hate photos of myself when i send them to jim, does not help that i have no tan.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate


Sometimes lol

Thanks mate.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> *Morning. Legs!!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Thought you were being a weirdo then and saying good morning to your legs. :tongue:

Looking good! :beer:

Agree with the photo thing. I can look at myself and see one thing, then look in the mirror and see another, then see my triplet in a photo :lol: so different in every view, but the same body, wtf?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Thought you were being a weirdo then and saying good morning to your legs. :tongue:
> 
> Looking good! :beer:
> 
> Agree with the photo thing. I can look at myself and see one thing, then look in the mirror and see another, then see my triplet in a photo :lol: so different in every view, but the same body, wtf?!


I'll be saying morning to them tomorrow when they don't get me out of bed lol

Yup, annoying isn't it! Then you look at pros and they look good in all pics :lol:

MUST TRY HARDER!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'll be saying morning to them tomorrow when they don't get me out of bed lol
> 
> Yup, annoying isn't it! Then you look at pros and they look good in all pics :lol:
> 
> MUST TRY HARDER!!!


Lol, so you are a weirdo who talks to his legs?! :lol:

True, but sure as eggs is eggs, they'll experience the same head fvck!!

And y'see, it keeps pushing us, makes us work harder, so not all bad! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Lol, so you are a weirdo who talks to his legs?! :lol:
> 
> True, but sure as eggs is eggs, they'll experience the same head fvck!!
> 
> And y'see, it keeps pushing us, makes us work harder, so not all bad! :thumb:


I'll laugh at them then punch them :lol:

If Phil Heath looks in the mirror and goes on a downer then he can go fùck himself 

Yeah very true, Always something to give us another kick up the bum isn't there :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Sent pics in to Jim last night, why is it such a downer


I feel for you mate, hate photos of myself when i send them to jim, does not help that i have no tan.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

But you and jim have a special friendship that steps over the boundry!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> But you and jim have a special friendship that steps over the boundry!!


Our friendship knows no boundaries lol. I went to kiss him bye as a joke at the weekend and he leaned in for it. Then kissed me on the cheek. Lmao!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Our friendship knows no boundaries lol. I went to kiss him bye as a joke at the weekend and he leaned in for it. Then kissed me on the cheek. Lmao!!


Into a bit of ginger are you!! Bless you both.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Our friendship knows no boundaries lol. I went to kiss him bye as a joke at the weekend and he leaned in for it. Then kissed me on the cheek. Lmao!!


FULL ****


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> FULL ****


Bringing the north/south divide closer through their love for one another, world peace next.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Bringing the north/south divide closer through their love for one another, world peace next.


World peace..... With those 2 grumpy cùnts :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> World peace..... With those 2 grumpy cùnts :lol:


But together they are happy bunnies.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

How much extra would I have to pay to get extras like that @Suprakill4? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

m575 said:


> How much extra would I have to pay to get extras like that @Suprakill4? :lol:


Jims the type of guy that really isn't used to having anyone who likes him in life. All you have to do is pretend to like him, and he will fall in love with you.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jims the type of guy that really isn't used to having anyone who likes him in life. All you have to do is pretend to like him, and he will fall in love with you.


Fvck that. That's what I did with the misses and I'm still stuck with her! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Phase 2 is in..... Routines look great!

This will start at end of this blast, 2 weeks today for blast end.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Phase 2 is in..... Routines look great!
> 
> This will start at end of this blast, 2 weeks today for blast end.


Sounds intriguing lol

After l I've decided enough is enough and to start with jim too!

That's if he hasn't forgotten about me... @big_jim_87 :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'll laugh at them then punch them :lol:
> 
> If Phil Heath looks in the mirror and goes on a downer then he can go fùck himself
> 
> Yeah very true, Always something to give us another kick up the bum isn't there :beer:


 :lol: Weird and crazy!! :lol:

Ha ha ha, I bet he does but too true, if he does he can go and do that to himself!

Defo, use it to your advantage and go full on beast mode!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> Sounds intriguing lol
> 
> After l I've decided enough is enough and to start with jim too!
> 
> That's if he hasn't forgotten about me... @big_jim_87 :whistling:


About time !!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Weird and crazy!! :lol:
> 
> Ha ha ha, I bet he does but too true, if he does he can go and do that to himself!
> 
> Defo, use it to your advantage and go full on beast mode!! :thumb:


I imagine Phil Heath wakes up, grins at his reflection, jabs some GH, pops 49 pills followed by meal 1 :lol:

I shall! Can't wait to start new routine, very different to normal stuff I've been doing.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I imagine Phil Heath wakes up, grins at his reflection, jabs some GH, pops 49 pills followed by meal 1 :lol:
> 
> I shall! Can't wait to start new routine, very different to normal stuff I've been doing.


 :lol: Then after meal 1, does the same again, and again, and so on and so on. Oh, and I think he occasionally goes to the gym.

Good stuff! A change is goooooood! Espcially when you get new doms in places you didn't even knew existed! Enjoy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Then after meal 1, does the same again, and again, and so on and so on. Oh, and I think he occasionally goes to the gym.
> 
> Good stuff! A change is goooooood! Espcially when you get new doms in places you didn't even knew existed! Enjoy!


Hell yeah he does!! Bet he had a nurse administering all day :lol:

Yeah it is, the routine I've been doing has been great for doms. Like back and traps Monday..... Traps still in bits


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> FULL ****


Yep


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

m575 said:


> Sounds intriguing lol
> 
> After l I've decided enough is enough and to start with jim too!
> 
> That's if he hasn't forgotten about me... @big_jim_87 :whistling:


Have we spoke today?

I lose track... On forums its all user names in real life its actual names... Lol

Thought I had caught up with every one today...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Chest and delts today. Glad it's Friday lol

Friends have a BBQ tonight, so it's a meat feast for me lol

I'll stay off the bread obviously and just go with meat and salad 

Have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yep the bbq season has begun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yep the bbq season has begun


Certainly has mate! Gonna be gooooood


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly has mate! Gonna be gooooood


as you said meat feast :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and Delts smashed!

Training partner in bits, moaning throughout lol

Anyway, was a great session. Having someone there makes a hell of a difference


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Stop tea bagging him while he's trying to bench and he will enjoy it more :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Stop tea bagging him while he's trying to bench and he will enjoy it more :lol:


PMSL

I may just fart in his face instead then


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol: Bbq's and tea bags, a real meat feast in here today. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Bbq's and tea bags, a real meat feast in here today. :lol:


Don't get jelly


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy your weekend beastly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Enjoy your weekend beastly


Certainly will mate!! You too, dogging again? :lol:

Meat for tonight!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly will mate!! You too, dogging again? :lol:
> 
> Meat for tonight!!
> 
> View attachment 150923


Meat porn our lass treated me other week this was my stash


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Meat porn our lass treated me other week this was my stash


Lol, my mrs got mine too


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, my mrs got mine too


its wot she is.expecting in return that worries me? 10years worth of washing up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> its wot she is.expecting in return that worries me? 10years worth of washing up!


Buy a dishwasher :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Don't get jelly


Jelly wrestling?! As long as it's sugar free, then I'm in! 

Enjoy ya bbq, that meat looks good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Jelly wrestling?! As long as it's sugar free, then I'm in!
> 
> Enjoy ya bbq, that meat looks good!


I'll jelly wrestle with you :wub:

I shall! Got some bacon to go on those burgers now :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Jelly. Bacon. Burgers. CNUTS!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Don't get jelly





R0BLET said:


> I'll jelly wrestle with you :wub:
> 
> I shall! Got some bacon to go on those burgers now :lol:


Cool, you do know I'm the 2009 regional jelly wrestle champion? Game on! Then bacon burgers after. :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Jelly. Bacon. Burgers. CNUTS!!!!


It'll be a night keeks won't forget :lol:



Keeks said:


> Cool, you do know I'm the 2009 regional jelly wrestle champion? Game on! Then bacon burgers after. :drool:


Can we play hide the sausage too......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Chest and Delts smashed!
> 
> Training partner in bits, moaning throughout lol
> 
> Anyway, was a great session. Having someone there makes a hell of a difference


Moaning throughout because you was finger blasting his 4sshole more like whilst he gives you a little gobble.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Training partner?

So Im coaching two guys for the price of one...

Oh dear...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Moaning throughout because you was finger blasting his 4sshole more like whilst he gives you a little gobble.


Far to much thought has gone into that :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Training partner?
> 
> So Im coaching two guys for the price of one...
> 
> Oh dear...


I have 19 training partners....... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

BBQ was great, not a single carb touched so kept to evening meal perfectly - except amount of protein was a little excessive :lol:

Managed 4 burgers, 2 chicken breasts, 2 pork chops and a rump steak. Oh and 6 bacon.

Not gonna lie, massive meat headache PMSL

Rest day today but had a brisk 45 min walk in and out of town, weather is lovely.

More house shizzle to do and shift some more of the furniture the mrs refurbs as we ain't got space at the new place lol

Time for some eggs


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> BBQ was great, not a single carb touched so kept to evening meal perfectly - except amount of protein was a little excessive :lol:
> 
> ...


I've got all that to look forward to. Paid the deposit for our house yesterday. My bank balance took a massive hit lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> I've got all that to look forward to. Paid the deposit for our house yesterday. My bank balance took a massive hit lol


Yes you have lol

Good man!! Finally all sorted then :beer:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes you have lol
> 
> Good man!! Finally all sorted then :beer:


Fingers crossed won't be any longer than the end of the month but we all know what solicitors are like


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> Fingers crossed won't be any longer than the end of the month but we all know what solicitors are like


Yup, nobs lol.

Slow house exchanges and completions down by weeks!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yup, nobs lol.
> 
> Slow house exchanges and completions down by weeks!!


They like to earn as much interest as possible on your money by holding it. Can't blame them I would hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> They like to earn as much interest as possible on your money by holding it. Can't blame them I would hahaha


True mate, still nobs though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Little crisp here lol

Sat in the sun for 30 mins yesterday and then mowed the lawn. All topless of course..... Not good lol



That's not through a filter on Instagram or anything PMSL I was rather red last off :lol:

Anyway, had my cheat meal which was a little sugar binge. Cookies, yoghurt and a choc bar. Everything else as normal.

Just popped in a big beef joint for dinner today, shall be grand :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Look like a hench lobster mate :lol: :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Look like a hench lobster mate :lol: :tongue:


That was my goal :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all! Little crisp here lol
> 
> Sat in the sun for 30 mins yesterday and then mowed the lawn. All topless of course..... Not good lol
> 
> ...


Shoulders lookinh good mate.

#nohomo


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Delts looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Shoulders lookinh good mate.
> 
> #nohomo


Thanks mate, they've come great this last year. But make arms and chest look worse :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Delts looking good mate


Thanks dad  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, woke up shattered lol

That's annoying!

Anyway, smashed a good session out tbh.

Was back and traps, back was incredibly painful driving home with pump lol

Anyway, no pain no gain 

Training partner leg doms hit him over the weekend lol about time! Still gonna murder him again this week


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, woke up shattered lol
> 
> That's annoying!
> 
> ...


Pah you're tired!? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pah you're tired!? Lol


PMSL.

I've done my time with new borns :lol:

Hope all is well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL.
> 
> I've done my time with new borns :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well


True enough lol.

Yeah all going well thanks mate. He's actually very easy at the moment. Only up twice last two nights and sleeps really well. Long may it last!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> True enough lol.
> 
> Yeah all going well thanks mate. He's actually very easy at the moment. Only up twice last two nights and sleeps really well. Long may it last!


He on boob or bottle? Lol

That's great going! Hope it does last mate.

My first, a year to sleep through the night. 2nd one, a couple of months :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> He on boob or bottle? Lol
> 
> That's great going! Hope it does last mate.
> 
> My first, a year to sleep through the night. 2nd one, a couple of months :beer:


Boobage :lol:

Might combination feed for convenience but mainly booby

They are all so different aren't they. Out friends have three as each one completely different from the other with sleeping patterns.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Boobage :lol:
> 
> Might combination feed for convenience but mainly booby
> 
> They are all so different aren't they. Out friends have three as each one completely different from the other with sleeping patterns.


More sleep for you then :lol:

Neither of mine went boob PMSL so I did every night feed mg:

Yeah defo all different mate, really no set way to do it. You'll love every second though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Oooh that's savage lol. I slept through one last night lol so I'm deffo the more rested today.

I'm back working though  at least in at home so not too bad at all.

Think we will use bottle at night so I can do it sometimes to give rach a break.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oooh that's savage lol. I slept through one last night lol so I'm deffo the more rested today.
> 
> I'm back working though  at least in at home so not too bad at all.
> 
> Think we will use bottle at night so I can do it sometimes to give rach a break.


Get that titty pump out :lol:

No rest for the wicked!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Get that titty pump out :lol:
> 
> No rest for the wicked!


Pmsl it will be soon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmmmm boobs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmm boobs.


Yeah @Ginger Ben...... Boob pics!! They'll be well pert now PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah @Ginger Ben...... Boob pics!! They'll be well pert now PMSL


 Huge! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Huge! :lol:


Describe them in a picture format :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Describe them in a picture format :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


>


She looks happy bless her :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


>


Oh my god was has she done to herself??? she is actually nice looking!! But ruined herself with those puppies!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh my god was has she done to herself??? she is actually nice looking!! But ruined herself with those puppies!!!


They'd get in the way PMSL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh my god was has she done to herself??? she is actually nice looking!! But ruined herself with those puppies!!!


I believe she is called Chelsea charms. Tried w4nking over her once untill I saw that the veins in her t1ts were thicker than my d1ck lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Must be a thing with people called @Chelsea that have extremely disproportionate chests. She probably has bigger legs though tbh.....

Lol.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I believe she is called Chelsea charms. Tried w4nking over her once untill I saw that the veins in her t1ts were thicker than my d1ck lol.


Haha i bet mate!! she is nice looking in the face but them tits!!! ruined her


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> They'd get in the way PMSL


She wud not have to hold herself up doggy style. Ontop would be a challege tho. Lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be a thing with people called @Chelsea that have extremely disproportionate chests. She probably has bigger legs though tbh.....
> 
> Lol.


my 16 year old son has bigger legs.. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning nob wipes!!

Up, chicken cooked, coffee going down with a pint of water then off to smash arms 

Watched Wolf of Wall Street last night, brilliant film. Must be a naked bird every 10 mins lol

Got plenty to do at work now so days fly by, hated job at the start but enjoying it now and reaping the rewards, so stuff like GH is on the horizon :lol:

We'll see.

Peps I just can't get along with. It's the Mod GRF. Every single jab I have a reaction to it, rev blotchy itchy patch around site which irritate the fùck out of me!! Why though?!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning nob wipes!!
> 
> Up, chicken cooked, coffee going down with a pint of water then off to smash arms
> 
> ...


Morning Robrigo,

Enjoy the arm sesh. Have you tried the peps IM, that is where I put them, using a slin pin straight into muscle, no red blotches which I sometimes get with subq.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Robrigo,
> 
> Enjoy the arm sesh. Have you tried the peps IM, that is where I put them, using a slin pin straight into muscle, no red blotches which I sometimes get with subq.


I shall sir 

No I haven't tbh mate, can always try it later I suppose. Ben suggested that too tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I shall sir
> 
> No I haven't tbh mate, can always try it later I suppose. Ben suggested that too tbh


Because I know what I'm talking about


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Because I know what I'm talking about


Yes Dorian


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes Dorian


He was natty, no clue about peps :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> He was natty, no clue about peps :lol:


Yeah, had that natty look about him didn't he :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, had that natty look about him didn't he :lol:


Yeah narrow delts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah narrow delts


Zero thickness too!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim is allergic to mod grf aswel mate. Must be a side effect only ugly people get. Me and @Chelsea have no reaction and we are proper good looking lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be a thing with people called @Chelsea that have extremely disproportionate chests. She probably has bigger legs though tbh.....
> 
> Lol.





DiggyV said:


> my 16 year old son has bigger legs.. :lol:


You complete bunch of ****s :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jim is allergic to mod grf aswel mate. Must be a side effect only ugly people get. Me and @Chelsea have no reaction and we are proper good looking lol.


I don't think it has anything to do with looks mate otherwise I would be the only person able to take it on this board you ugly fck!

Maybe its a side effect only felt by tiny ginger bodybuilders with little man syndrome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jim is allergic to mod grf aswel mate. Must be a side effect only ugly people get. Me and @Chelsea have no reaction and we are proper good looking lol.


I'm handsome as hell you pr**k!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies, abs session shortly 

Arms session yesterday kept them like bricks all day lol

Food all good, sleep all good, training all good.

One more week on cycle and that's me done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not gonna lie, abs are in bits!!

Absolutely ruined lol

Benefit of training partner being a boxing instructor - he knows how to do abs


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Not gonna lie, abs are in bits!!
> 
> Absolutely ruined lol
> 
> Benefit of training partner being a boxing instructor - he knows how to do abs


I think that is called payback isn't it mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I think that is called payback isn't it mate :lol:


Yes, yes it is lol

However it's legs tomorrow and he still has doms in them


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes it is lol
> 
> However it's legs tomorrow and he still has doms in them


oh dear .... :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GH

Talk to me @DiggyV @Bad Alan @Chelsea @Clubber Lang

Contemplating running GH along side next blast.

3/4iu m/t/t/sat

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> GH
> 
> Talk to me @DiggyV @Bad Alan @Chelsea @Clubber Lang
> 
> ...


Ive only tried one method so far mate so the others are probably better to consult. I'll be interested to hear though, think Will uses post workout, probably all 200iu to try to catch up with me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ive only tried one method so far mate so the others are probably better to consult. I'll be interested to hear though, think Will uses post workout, probably all 200iu to try to catch up with me


True, don't know many who use it though lol

PMSL, maybe 201iu to be sure :lol:

Wasn't sure what was best, upon waking or post workout.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> GH
> 
> Talk to me @DiggyV @Bad Alan @Chelsea @Clubber Lang
> 
> ...


Have run it twice now, first time I ran it 2iu 5 days a week, seemed to work, but have me crippling CTS, and I had to stop as I couldn't train. Second time was m/w/f 2iu and again after about 4 weeks CTS back, so had to stop. Left me with over 350IU of top drawer GH that I couldn't use. :sad:

Then found out still have GH/IGF-1 levels higher than someone in their early 20s (but not too high - phew) result 

I was using it for anti ageing and repair, rather than growth. So one of the other guys may be able to chime in with more help.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm eating peanut M&M's.

That's all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Have run it twice now, first time I ran it 2iu 5 days a week, seemed to work, but have me crippling CTS, and I had to stop as I couldn't train. Second time was m/w/f 2iu and again after about 4 weeks CTS back, so had to stop. Left me with over 350IU of top drawer GH that I couldn't use. :sad:
> 
> Then found out still have GH/IGF-1 levels higher than someone in their early 20s (but not too high - phew) result
> 
> I was using it for anti ageing and repair, rather than growth. So one of the other guys may be able to chime in with more help.


Ouch! So in short it's a no go for you on the CTS issue.

I've read 2iu for anti ageing, 4iu for "athletes" and 10iu for people looking to dramatically change their appearance - bb'ers PMSL

350iu in a draw you say....... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm eating peanut M&M's.
> 
> That's all


Fat knacker :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Fat knacker :lol:


3 hours sleep makes a man crave sugar :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

As much as you can afford to run all injected post workout for growth IMO mate.

8iu+ works well 4-5 times a week depending on training days you're on.

If fat loss 2-4iu before cardio sessions ED use.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> As much as you can afford to run all injected post workout for growth IMO mate.
> 
> 8iu+ works well 4-5 times a week depending on training days you're on.
> 
> If fat loss 2-4iu before cardio sessions ED use.


I assume fat loss would come even at post workout too?

8iu over how long a period did you think it worked well mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 hours sleep makes a man crave sugar :lol:


The joys of babies :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I assume fat loss would come even at post workout too?
> 
> 8iu over how long a period did you think it worked well mate?


Yea it does keep body comp in check nicely!

I really rate it, haven't used that much aas over this offseason and gained really well I think. Probably should've blasted a lot more tbh! We will see come diet time how well it's helped  always recommend to keep as much gh in as you can afford to run.

What's purpose for using, you doing lean gain? Cut?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it does keep body comp in check nicely!
> 
> I really rate it, haven't used that much aas over this offseason and gained really well I think. Probably should've blasted a lot more tbh! We will see come diet time how well it's helped  always recommend to keep as much gh in as you can afford to run.
> 
> What's purpose for using, you doing lean gain? Cut?


Yes you should have ran more AAS! Hindsight eh :lol:

Is that what you've ran, 8iu off season? How long for?

I'm still recomping and will be lean bulking in 7 weeks time. So the GH on top of my blast is what I'm thinking. Diet and routines are being nailed so in thinking now is the time


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes you should have ran more AAS! Hindsight eh :lol:
> 
> Is that what you've ran, 8iu off season? How long for?
> 
> I'm still recomping and will be lean bulking in 7 weeks time. So the GH on top of my blast is what I'm thinking. Diet and routines are being nailed so in thinking now is the time


8-16iu mate since last comp. Most the time down at 8iu and just up and down depending on funds etc. So around 10 months or slightly more.

Yea id say go in at 4iu post workout for a first time using, when you start lean gaining you could move this up. Always a great addition, would highly recommend!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> 8-16iu mate since last comp. Most the time down at 8iu and just up and down depending on funds etc. So around 10 months or slightly more.
> 
> Yea id say go in at 4iu post workout for a first time using, when you start lean gaining you could move this up. Always a great addition, would highly recommend!


Bloody junkie lol. Don't you notice any sides at the higher doses?

4iu is most likely the plan 

Appreciate the input :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody junkie lol. Don't you notice any sides at the higher doses?
> 
> 4iu is most likely the plan
> 
> Appreciate the input :beer:


Yea hands hurt like **** - have trouble gripping and keeping hold of dumbbells/bars. I've got this magic trick to get past that though, it's called not being a girl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea hands hurt like **** - have trouble gripping and keeping hold of dumbbells/bars. I've got this magic trick to get past that though, it's called not being a girl


Lol. No pain no gain :thumbup:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Ouch! So in short it's a no go for you on the CTS issue.
> 
> I've read 2iu for anti ageing, 4iu for "athletes" and 10iu for people looking to dramatically change their appearance - bb'ers PMSL
> 
> 350iu in a draw you say....... :lol:


Formerly in a drawer yes, now not in a drawer, but in a mate - Christmas came early that year for him. :wink:

You gonna be taking 20 iu then mate? PMSL


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea hands hurt like **** - have trouble gripping and keeping hold of dumbbells/bars. I've got this magic trick to get past that though, it's called not being a girl


[email protected] :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Formerly in a drawer yes, now not in a drawer, but in a mate - Christmas came early that year for him. :wink:
> 
> You gonna be taking 20 iu then mate? PMSL


25iu to be sure mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

@Bad Alan on the point of gh, pre workout of any use?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> @Bad Alan on the point of gh, pre workout of any use?


I've never tried it or looked into it much tbh, I imagine it's ability to cause FFA release would be of aid for fat loss and it's effect on igf.

Personally post workout or pre cardio for me though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> I've never tried it or looked into it much tbh, I imagine it's ability to cause FFA release would be of aid for fat loss and it's effect on igf.
> 
> Personally post workout or pre cardio for me though


Sounds good mate. It's a minefield to be honest. More research needed before I use gh.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. It's a minefield to be honest. More research needed before I use gh.


It is isn't it! Got that 2ml in btw :lol:

Think I'll go post workout WHEN I do give it a go hopefully on next blast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs done, poor session tbh

Leg extension machine - Broke

Ham curl machine 1 - Broke

Ham curl machine 2 - Broke

So did;

Leg Press

Calf Raises

Squats

Leg Press Again to thrash out

Never mind!!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's a bit sh1t. Nothing worse than hitting the gym with a plan then having to change it. I recommend going to the managers house, sleep with his wife, eat all his food and wrestle his dog into submission.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> That's a bit sh1t. Nothing worse than hitting the gym with a plan then having to change it. I recommend going to the managers house, sleep with his wife, eat all his food and wrestle his dog into submission.


It is mate. Had a moan at staff when I left.

PMSL, it's DW so I need to go and bang this mans wife.....



No thanks :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fair one. I bet he's got loads of food in the fridge though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Fair one. I bet he's got loads of food in the fridge though.


So go and steal his food instead of raping his 60+ wife :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's probably all liquidised so the old knacker can eat it without chewing.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's probably all liquidised so the old knacker can eat it without chewing.


Can't blame him PMSL

Just had 250g mince and 200g rice, hoovered it up lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Legs done, poor session tbh
> 
> Leg extension machine - Broke
> 
> ...


Walking lunges mate  The best and worst leg exercise invented (probably by Satan IMO). Love and hate them in equal measure - when I can do them that is. Although have DOMS in my legs today for the first time in 12 months :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Walking lunges mate  The best and worst leg exercise invented (probably by Satan IMO). Love and hate them in equal measure - when I can do them that is. Although have DOMS in my legs today for the first time in 12 months :thumb:


lol forgot those, we did them too 

Always do lunges, agree they are awful lol

Should have doms 52 weeks of the year PMSL

What did you do differently?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What did you do differently?


Trained his legs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trained his legs


PMSL


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> lol forgot those, we did them too
> 
> Always do lunges, agree they are awful lol
> 
> ...


Haven't been able to train them for that long mate - have had maybe 2 session - quad tear is still playing up badly some 12 months after doing it. I am going for another scan in 3 weeks.

James switched me onto a high rep, and I mean very high rep routine - have a peek in the journal. It was murder.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Haven't been able to train them for that long mate - have had maybe 2 session - quad tear is still playing up badly some 12 months after doing it. I am going for another scan in 3 weeks.
> 
> James switched me onto a high rep, and I mean very high rep routine - have a peek in the journal. It was murder.


Feel bad for taking the pee now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel bad for taking the pee now


So you should!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So you should!!


Might ban myself


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trained his legs


actually spot on.... :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel bad for taking the pee now


nah no worries.....

now where's my hammer :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Might ban myself


why, you'd still be a cnut, so wouldn't solve anything. PMSL. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> why, you'd still be a cnut, so wouldn't solve anything. PMSL. :lol:


He's got you down to a T @Ginger Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> why, you'd still be a cnut, so wouldn't solve anything. PMSL. :lol:


Liked you more before you were a mod tbh

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Liked you more before you were a mod tbh
> 
> :lol:


so did I :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning! Riding solo today on chest and delts.

And it's Friday whoop whoop!! Today should fly as I've got plenty to do at work.

Just cooked off my food but lunch out today, that'll be chicken and a jacket potato :lol:

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stupid pump on delts today!! Wanted to tear the fùckers off lol

Great session though, this last week or so I can see some great changes so very happy. But it's come at last part of my cycle PMSL

So long as I maintain I'll be in a better place come next blast 

Session was;

Decline Bench

Incline DB

Flat DB Flys

Smith shoulder press

DB Bent over and Lateral raises

Then I threw in some log presses to do me over lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Weights?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Weights?


No

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Vids? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Weights?


I do as I'm told and don't detail weights, reps and sets.

Lol

Suppose weights isn't an issue.

100kg on bench

35's on incline bench

20kg on flys

60kg on smith press

12.5kg on lateral and bent over raises


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I do as I'm told and don't detail weights, reps and sets.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


12.5 kg side lateral? Surely can do heavier than that? Mind you it's working whatever your doing as got great delts. Best bodypart for sure.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 12.5 kg side lateral? Surely can do heavier than that? Mind you it's working whatever your doing as got great delts. Best bodypart for sure.


I could but they soon fall into partials tbh mate, full and slow rom at that weight.

Thanks, appreciate the comment :wub:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I do as I'm told and don't detail weights, reps and sets.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Heavy enough.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food all good today except lunch lol

Was pressured into the Man Vs Burrito meal at work lunch at a pub..... Accepted it and nailed it :lol:

3 wraps in 1, filled with pulled pork, Mexican rice, cheese, sour cream, salsa and jalapeños 

That's my cheat meal for the week !!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Food all good today except lunch lol
> 
> Was pressured into the Man Vs Burrito meal at work lunch at a pub..... Accepted it and nailed it :lol:
> 
> ...


No pics?

You've let us all down, t0sser


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> No pics?
> 
> You've let us all down, t0sser


PMSL didn't want to look at nob with work colleagues :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL didn't want to look at nob with work colleagues :lol:


You've lined yourself up nicely there, but I'm not saying a word:whistling:

Fvck them, I would've videoed that sh1t and gave it the full Adam Richman:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You've lined yourself up nicely there, but I'm not saying a word:whistling:
> 
> Fvck them, I would've videoed that sh1t and gave it the full Adam Richman:lol:


PMSL. Look A nob :lol:

Haha, 5 minute job


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL didn't want to look at nob with work colleagues :lol:


Given they've met you already you didn't have a lot to lose mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Given they've met you already you didn't have a lot to lose mate :lol:


Ain't you got some nappies to change :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ain't you got some nappies to change :lol:


Yeah I just come on here to troll people now :lol: haven't got time for anything else :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I just come on here to troll people now :lol: haven't got time for anything else :lol:


I'd do the same :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Cba today. Still in bed PMSL

Well, only got out to eat and stuff 

Coming into last week of routine, diet and cycle then all change a week on Monday.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I just come on here to troll people now :lol: haven't got time for anything else :lol:


no change then really mate :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Cba today. Still in bed PMSL
> 
> ...


you fcuking part timer.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> you fcuking part timer.... :lol:


Tell me about it lol

Now where doing house moving shít, boring as fook!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Tell me about it lol
> 
> Now where doing house moving shít, boring as fook!


*We're


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> *We're


Yes, yes I know. Couldn't be àrsed to edit it!

You was right about American Hustle - shít :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes I know. Couldn't be àrsed to edit it!
> 
> You was right about American Hustle - shít :lol:


It really is isn't it lol. Just watched wolf of wall st. Much better! Too long but still a good film


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> It really is isn't it lol. Just watched wolf of wall st. Much better! Too long but still a good film


Given the cast I'm disappointed lol

Yeah that's loads better, bet it's like your work - no fùcking between 9-5 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Given the cast I'm disappointed lol
> 
> Yeah that's loads better, bet it's like your work - no fùcking between 9-5 :lol:


Pmsl just no Fûcking at all at the moment :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl just no Fûcking at all at the moment :lol:


ahh the joys of married life :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> ahh the joys of married life :lol:


Lol it's more the new born baby tbh :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol it's more the new born baby tbh :lol:


That excuse will keep being used now mate for about 18 years. PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought I would login properly..... Few notifications PMSL



And @mal only just seen that link you posted for me lol

Great thickness, not jealous at all 

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a lot of negs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a lot of negs :lol:


PMSL

None. Expected at least a couple tbh :lol:

Your whatsapp working? Just tried to send you something (cock pics) but it's playing up.....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> None. Expected at least a couple tbh :lol:
> 
> Your whatsapp working? Just tried to send you something (cock pics) but it's playing up.....


I want c0ck pics!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

m575 said:


> I want c0ck pics!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all,

Well..... 3 days off lifting! Dark times in the Roblet world PMSL

Not really. Just been busy boxing stuff up.

Then mrs ran out of Tramadol Saturday, thought we could hang on till tomorrow...... Nope lol

Never seen her in so much pain  But, NHS direct got a GP at local hospital to write her a prescription and was sorted at lunch.

We won't forget to order them next bank holiday PMSL

Seen a few friends over the weekend and all say I'm looking a lot bigger :beer: Not bad considering weight has stayed in and around the same.

BRING ON THE BULK!!

Anyway, food prepped for tomorrow and ready to move some heavy stuff around tomorrow morning.

Only a 3 day week as off Friday for move and then the following week , weather best be good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, session done and was good.

Felt very strong, so rest paid off lol

Busy day at work, got some of my new customers coming up from Devon, 5 hours driving to see me PMSL

They'll only be here for a few hours!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning, session done and was good.
> 
> Felt very strong, so rest paid off lol
> 
> ...


Hope you've laid on some lunch to soften the blow :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I don't think a couple of dried up egg butties and a packet of walkers will quell the disappointment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you've laid on some lunch to soften the blow :lol:


Lol. They're booked in for dinner, I'll have my meat and potatoes :lol:



Richie186 said:


> I don't think a couple of dried up egg butties and a packet of walkers will quell the disappointment.


I think they've gone for a Sunday roast PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Customers gone. Loved it bless em, should be good for me so long as their numbers add up.

They tried to butter me up with 2 cases of wine PMSL - one lives in France :lol:

I'll share it out in the office as it's wasted on me!!

Oh, weighed in at 89.1kg and considerably leaner week on week. Can't grumble at that can I.

2 days till last jab of test, boooooooo!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No session earlier, totally forgot i had to take mrs to a work meeting.

Never mind.

Feeling a little ropey today anyway, so it's a force food down day lol

Last day at work tomorrow so plenty to do then come back to chaos no doubt in 10 days :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeeeeeeeahh babyyyyyyyyy x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 151538
> 
> 
> yeeeeeeeahh babyyyyyyyyy x


Charles Bronsons **** brother


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Charles Bronsons **** brother


dont be jelly baby


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 151538
> 
> 
> yeeeeeeeahh babyyyyyyyyy x


FULL HOBO :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

No training today, just too much to do tbh

Not sure diet will be on track these next 2 days with move etc

No biggie.

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Couple of visits to the colonel will sort your cals and protein out for the day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with the move. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of visits to the colonel will sort your cals and protein out for the day


Most likely :lol:



Keeks said:


> Good luck with the move. :thumbup1:


Thanks Keeks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you need a hand with move bro or you sorted ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Moving means lifting. Of course he needs help!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Moving means lifting. Of course he needs help!


lol thats what his missus is for she opens all his jars of jam too lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol thats what his missus is for she opens all his jars of jam too lol


fcuk me Flinty, have you been offered the Captain Birdseye gig? :lol:

Hope you are well mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> fcuk me Flinty, have you been offered the Captain Birdseye gig? :lol:
> 
> Hope you are well mate


sorry bro i cant help being awesome X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fooked is an understatement lol

Still loads of unpacking to do too.

Never mind, diet as expected has been shít.

Today I've had 2 meals...

Foot long from subway for breakfast.

2 quarter pounders, 6 nuggets and fries for McDonald's at lunch.

That's it.

Been up since 6 hauling stuff to and from so I've earned those disgusting dirty calories.

Should be back to norm come Monday :beer:

Delivery on Monday new fridge freezer, I think it's a bargain tbh!

£550 delivered;



Huge fridge and huge freezer, shall fill it with goodness 

Then I wanted a new TV too so off to the shops to collect one tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are rich.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You are rich.


He's a flash cvnt too showing off his new fridge :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> He's a flash cvnt too showing off his new fridge :lol:


And he just HAD to mention it was £550. Snooty cvnt! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You are rich.


You're sat sweating with a fat bird as we speak :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> He's a flash cvnt too showing off his new fridge :lol:


I'll keep my TV pic to myself lol



Suprakill4 said:


> And he just HAD to mention it was £550. Snooty cvnt! Lol.


Mate that is cheap!! PMSL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate. She was one serious FAT CVNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Easily 30 stone plus and she had to prize her a$$ into the cinema seat then sat and ate a massive ice cream. My blood was boiling so had to go outside for a breather before I told her what I thought of her the obese cow, gonna rape the nhs in her lifetime with health issues. Missus had sat next to her by the time I got back as knew I was going to end up kicking off. I seriously could not move on my seat because all her fat was spilling over the arm rest and some of what I can only think was her side or belly was resting on my fcuking leg. Wtf!!!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate. She was one serious FAT CVNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Easily 30 stone plus and she had to prize her a$$ into the cinema seat then sat and ate a massive ice cream. My blood was boiling so had to go outside for a breather before I told her what I thought of her the obese cow, gonna rape the nhs in her lifetime with health issues. Missus had sat next to her by the time I got back as knew I was going to end up kicking off. I seriously could not move on my seat because all her fat was spilling over the arm rest and some of what I can only think was her side or belly was resting on my fcuking leg. Wtf!!!!!


U got her number though eh?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> U got her number though eh?


Yeah but she is only into skinny ugly lads so I'm not suitable. Want me to pm it over?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate. She was one serious FAT CVNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Easily 30 stone plus and she had to prize her a$$ into the cinema seat then sat and ate a massive ice cream. My blood was boiling so had to go outside for a breather before I told her what I thought of her the obese cow, gonna rape the nhs in her lifetime with health issues. Missus had sat next to her by the time I got back as knew I was going to end up kicking off. I seriously could not move on my seat because all her fat was spilling over the arm rest and some of what I can only think was her side or belly was resting on my fcuking leg. Wtf!!!!!


Did you ask her what her bulking cycle was?

Could do with some tips :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Did you ask her what her bulking cycle was?
> 
> Could do with some tips :lol:


Haha. I think even on 500mg oxy a day for two years with 10k cals of junk a day you wouldn't be a patch on her. Her arms were bigger than my waist lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate. She was one serious FAT CVNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Easily 30 stone plus and she had to prize her a$$ into the cinema seat then sat and ate a massive ice cream. My blood was boiling so had to go outside for a breather before I told her what I thought of her the obese cow, gonna rape the nhs in her lifetime with health issues. Missus had sat next to her by the time I got back as knew I was going to end up kicking off. I seriously could not move on my seat because all her fat was spilling over the arm rest and some of what I can only think was her side or belly was resting on my fcuking leg. Wtf!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> :lol: :lol:


You may laugh mate but honestly, I've never felt anger like it. Very thankful that the missus managed to calm me down lol!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Really getting annoyed with house move and stuff now.

Tired, missing the gym and generally pooped!

Yesterday, delivery of fridge due at 9.15am. Came at 5.30pm! So very annoyed.

More the fact I couldn't go shopping till late on.

Anyway, done now and filled it with meat being collected today 

6kg Chicken

20 rumps

3kg mince

8 burgers

Going to try and an upper session in from new routine today. All being well!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Upper session done, just me and kids in the gym PMSL

Why they're not at colleague god knows the little scum bags :lol:

Anyway, awesome pump and felt mega strong tbh.

Happy with that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Upper session done, just me and kids in the gym PMSL
> 
> Why they're not at colleague god knows the little scum bags :lol:
> 
> ...


Same for me yesterday. Went at 4 and was full of college kids.

Some of them were quite distracting :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Same for me yesterday. Went at 4 and was full of college kids.
> 
> Some of them were quite distracting :whistling:


Eyeing up young boys again I take it?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

7 days.... 1 session.... Feel skinny and pumpless :lol:

Bloody house move!!

Need to try and get tomorrow. Can nearly see the light at the end of the tunnel with boxes and shít.

Roll on next week when I'm back at work with a routine and food prep


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe if your mrs hadn't done all the heavy lifting you'd have got a pump on moving house :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe if your mrs hadn't done all the heavy lifting you'd have got a pump on moving house :lol:


PMSL

Heaviest thing she's lifted was the hair dryer :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm up! So that means I'm off to zee gym :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm up! So that means I'm off to zee gym :beer:


Have a good one sweet cheeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So had my early morning session, partner wanted me to go as he hadn't been all week lol

Just hit chest, shoulders and tri's. Not part of the routine but the whole week has been a write off tbf

Here's a pic of current state of play, well gives you an idea - it's about 1 hour before I trained;



@Keeks blue vest 

Anyway, got home had a little power nap and was woke up by the phone.

Mum was calling as my grandad, already in the wars from his heart issues last year, has now had a stroke last night.

All right side paralysed, no speech, no memory too. We've been told he's in a "critical" state so I'm allowed to go see him at 3pm.

Poor sod.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sh1t news mate. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that about your granddad, hope he's ok.

Hooray for blue vest, there has been a lack of blue vest pics all around lately. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your grandad @R0BLET, hope he's pull through mate.

Looking good fella!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking solid as always mate.

Sorry to hear that, hope he recovers soon!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry about your grandad @R0BLET

On the bright side congrats on the house move. I know there is nothing worse. I have moved three times in the last two years.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandad @R0BLET, hope he's pull through mate.
> 
> Looking good fella!


Thanks mate.

Haha, gimme 5 years and I'll look 50% as good as you 



Dan94 said:


> Looking solid as always mate.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, hope he recovers soon!


Cheers bud, me too.



grant hunter said:


> Sorry about your grandad @R0BLET
> 
> On the bright side congrats on the house move. I know there is nothing worse. I have moved three times in the last two years.


Defo nothing worse, just drags on with boxes of stuff.

Always something you need but can't remember which box it's gone in too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Nice doms from yesterday 

For some reason I felt sick last night and threw up a couple of times between going to bed and getting up - feel better now :lol:

Went to hospital, grandad was asleep time I was there. Parents had been an hour before me and saw he awake, lights on but nobody home.

He was having a brain scan at 8.20 last night to see what activity there was, I'll find out today what they found.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about ya grandad mate. If it's a stroke and now brain dead then you'll end up just wanting it to end. Don't wanna sound harsh but I went through it with my grandparents and couldn't wait for them to die in the end as quality of life for them was shocking so wanted them out of the misery. Not nice at all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry to hear about ya grandad mate. If it's a stroke and now brain dead then you'll end up just wanting it to end. Don't wanna sound harsh but I went through it with my grandparents and couldn't wait for them to die in the end as quality of life for them was shocking so wanted them out of the misery. Not nice at all.


I agree mate, he was already in a state where he couldn't look after himself


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate, he was already in a state where he couldn't look after himself


That's no life mate. No independence. My dads told me to conveniently leave him a pen full of slin when he gets like that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's no life mate. No independence. My dads told me to conveniently leave him a pen full of slin when he gets like that.


Exactly. When my nan died 20 years ago he just seemed to give up on life and felt like he didn't want to be here.

Haha, 300iu should work!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly. When my nan died 20 years ago he just seemed to give up on life and felt like he didn't want to be here.
> 
> Haha, 300iu should work!


Sad to see isn't it mate. My nan didn't have a clue who I was for the last 3 years she was alive. I felt sadness when she died but a lot of relief too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sad to see isn't it mate. My nan didn't have a clue who I was for the last 3 years she was alive. I felt sadness when she died but a lot of relief too.


Very sad mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Back to the grind today but before that it's time for Squats, ham curls and calf presses :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well legs was fun 

PB on squats for the year, 180kg :beer:

Think 200kg is in there too 

Legs will be in bits come tonight lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nicely done sir. 200kg time please.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Only squats of the year so of course it's a pb :lol:

Cvnt


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Well legs was fun
> 
> PB on squats for the year, 180kg :beer:
> 
> ...


great sqwat bro,bet that felt like a back snapper going up:thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Well legs was fun
> 
> PB on squats for the year, 180kg :beer:
> 
> ...


good squat!

was that for reps or single?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nicely done sir. 200kg time please.


Defo giving that a try next week 



Ginger Ben said:


> Only squats of the year so of course it's a pb :lol:
> 
> Cvnt


PMSL, I was squatting before I was with small Jim :lol:



mal said:


> great sqwat bro,bet that felt like a back snapper going up:thumb:


Yes, yes it did. Felt good though!!



Heavyassweights said:


> good squat!
> 
> was that for reps or single?


Thanks 

Got 8 out at that.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you will be ready for a legs session with me soon then bro ,, not seen ya for months .. sorry to hear about your gramps mate have ya lost my number ya cnut X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you will be ready for a legs session with me soon then bro ,, not seen ya for months .. sorry to hear about your gramps mate have ya lost my number ya cnut X


I'll be on 1 gram of tren when I'm ready for you :lol:

Thanks mate. No change since he went in, which is never a good thing.

Deleted you, beard put me off speaking to you PMSL


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

How's it all going?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> How's it all going?


So so, didn't stick to plan last week - if you read back.

But back to normal as from today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PB mutha fùckers!!

50kg on DB incline press :beer:

Only for 5 though 

Love having a full time training partner, helps massively.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice one mate.  hit a pb last night too. 250kg deadlift. Only 1 rep though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nice one mate.  hit a pb last night too. 250kg deadlift. Only 1 rep though.


That's a big lift mate!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Needed straps and I've started wearing a lifting belt too. Gives me a bit more confidence. Didn't stop me sh1tting a kidney though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Needed straps and I've started wearing a lifting belt too. Gives me a bit more confidence. Didn't stop me sh1tting a kidney though.


PMSL, kidneys are overrated anyway :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lower body session again today, legs are fooked lol

Leg press up to 400kg

SLDL only up to 100kg

Standing calve raises - stack, about 150kg I think.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning quincy x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Morning quincy x


Morning you cave man wannabe :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Lower body session again today, legs are fooked lol
> 
> Leg press up to 400kg
> 
> ...


Impressed Robbo! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Impressed Robbo! :beer:


Thanks big lad


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks big lad


Positively small at the mo... Good to see it coming together. 200kg squat is a must!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Positively small at the mo... Good to see it coming together. 200kg squat is a must!


Cut going to plan then?

I'll give it a feel out next week, see how I fair on lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Cut going to plan then?
> 
> I'll give it a feel out next week, see how I fair on lol


Theres loads of lines around my ex beer gut. Its like waiting for the evolution of the stomach. Not long now I hope. Lets see me get through the World Cup unscathed! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Theres loads of lines around my ex beer gut. Its like waiting for the evolution of the stomach. Not long now I hope. Lets see me get through the World Cup unscathed! :beer:


Slow and steady cut will be good in the long run.

Just drink non alcoholic beer, easy fix


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Slow and steady cut will be good in the long run.
> 
> Just drink non alcoholic beer, easy fix


Rather drink water! Another 5-6 weeks of this, I can cope with the "diet" quite well. Probably puke up on a slice of toast in September


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Rather drink water! Another 5-6 weeks of this, I can cope with the "diet" quite well. Probably puke up on a slice of toast in September


Drink water then PMSL

You won't lol you'll explode!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still with jim mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

18,000th post cock suckers!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> 18,000th post cock suckers!


Nothing to brag about Ben....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Still with jim mate?


You a mind reader lol

I finish with Jim at the end of the month mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 18,000th post cock suckers!


That it? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing to brag about Ben....


I disagree


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That it? :lol:


You're even sadder than me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You're even sadder than me :lol:


I'm dedicated Ben!!

Now get to the gym you idle pr**k, stopped training or something?!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm dedicated Ben!!
> 
> Now get to the gym you idle pr**k, stopped training or something?!
> 
> :lol:


Yeah can't be ar5ed tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah can't be ar5ed tbh


Bad attitude. It's like something's not there anymore mate, you ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Bad attitude. It's like something's not there anymore mate, you ok?


Might take up cross fit


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Might take up cross fit


Better than cross stitch I suppose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Might take up cross fit


Good shout. Nice change maybe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Because I'm immature this made me LOL






@Suprakill4 can your cat do that :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Because I'm immature this made me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny as fuk lol. My mums cats used to out head up and move mouth like that if you scratched them in the same place. Weird.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's funny as fuk lol. My mums cats used to out head up and move mouth like that if you scratched them in the same place. Weird.


It's brilliant 

Music is perfect PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

holysocks said:


> Hi
> 
> If I can lift 75kg at 5x5 and I'm about to start the pyramid system like you, how do you know at what weight to start at... Do I start at 75kg or Work up to it?
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

If that weight is at 5x5 and you're switching to a pyramid - 15,12,10,8,6 then I'd probably start at 50% less for the 15 and end up at 25% more on the 6 reps.

Haven't done pyramid work in ages tbh but you soon find your feet.

Bulking, just eat surplus cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome upper body session today, really happy with it.

Flat bench - up on reps for weight

Bent over oly bar row - as above 

Lat pull downs all good

Lateral DB raises fried the buggers to death!

EZ curls and EZ skull crushers to wrap up.

Training partner is in bits this week, especially legs after 2 sessions in 3 days PMSL

Other news had some post workout road rage which resulted in a nice red knuckle and some little cùnts nose bleeding.

pr**k.

Grandad isn't improving at all, consultants asked my dad and uncles to decide if they want him resuscitating if the worse happens. The answer was no.

It's no life not being able to talk, walk or feed yourself is it and we all know for a fact he doesn't want to be here.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that mate but so true, tell us more about about the cvnt?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Has your nose stopped bleeding yet?

Sounds like best thing to do with grandad. No life at all in that state.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Has your nose stopped bleeding yet?
> 
> Sounds like best thing to do with grandad. No life at all in that state.


My àrse hasn't from the anal beating you gave me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sorry to hear that mate but so true, tell us more about about the cvnt?


In short he was up my àrse, was 2 lanes one being a filter lane. He decided to go on the other side of the road to oncoming traffic and passed me giving me the fingers PMSL

Then he panicked and tried to get away, he ended up in an industrial estate. Blocked him in a factory car park lol

He denied it blah blah blah, he was píssing me off with his lies so I cracked him. He started crying, said sorry and he wouldn't drive away lol

Told him to go before I drag him out his car and he did at about 10 mph. Little chav in a punto with go fast stripes with his 6x9 speakers in the parcel shelf.

Mrs wasn't happy when I got in as it's her works car :lol: I don't think he got the plate tbh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> In short he was up my àrse, was 2 lanes one being a filter lane. He decided to go on the other side of the road to oncoming traffic and passed me giving me the fingers PMSL
> 
> Then he panicked and tried to get away, he ended up in an industrial estate. Blocked him in a factory car park lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

The benefits of that new arm routine paying off already! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Doms!!!!

Back is in bits today, legs are in bits too and chest is coming lol

I've done my split for the week so tomorrow I'm going to throw in a delts and tri's session.

Then rest all weekend, BBQ Saturday so I shall fuel my recovery with lots and lots of meat


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Totally understand that little cvnts like that are hard to ignore but sometimes it's best too tbh @R0BLET.

Thing is, he also sounds like the sort of cvnt that would be straight on the phone to old bill. He melted straight away so you should've left it at that and let him go and change his pants lol.

Believe me, that last thing you would want is a fvcking trial for GBH hanging over your head like a dark cloud for 6mths. You've got a missus and kids to think about and some things are more important than little nobbers like that, it's just not worth it mate.

Sorry for getting all old and serious on you pal but I've been there before and it's just not worth the aggro IMO. I just laugh at ****s like that or just give them the look usually does the trick lol.

Obviously you've got a lot on your mind so totally disregard everything I said. In fact why didn't you line up his head and take a penalty considering it's the World Cup? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Totally understand that little cvnts like that are hard to ignore but sometimes it's best too tbh @R0BLET.
> 
> Thing is, he also sounds like the sort of cvnt that would be straight on the phone to old bill. He melted straight away so you should've left it at that and let him go and change his pants lol.
> 
> ...


Does your 'look' involve chasing them down the road waving your willy at them? :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does your 'look' involve chasing them down the road waving your willy at them? :lol:


Of course!

Just make sure that I've not done a DHacks Ultraburn on said day, otherwise they might die laughing:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Totally understand that little cvnts like that are hard to ignore but sometimes it's best too tbh @R0BLET.
> 
> Thing is, he also sounds like the sort of cvnt that would be straight on the phone to old bill. He melted straight away so you should've left it at that and let him go and change his pants lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah it probably was a little OTT looking back but he really deserved it the pr**k.

I'll be surprised if the old bill do turn up, but if they do I can play dumb 

Bet your look is licking your lips :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

holysocks said:


> @Chelsea recommended I switched to this type of training, is it any good for adding mass?


Yes it's basically a progressive overload system make sure you keep track of your weights and reps and the following week make sure you increase weight or reps.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Shoulders done. Great session.

Literally felt like someone had a hot knife in them twisting it then pouring acid in lol

Ruined training partner, moaning like a bitch.

Pretty tired after helping mate move to his new house and building wardrobes and beds. But managed to get in for 2nd half of football


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders done. Great session.
> 
> ...


Do you always train this early mate?

And I take it you don't do it fasted?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders done. Great session.
> 
> ...


Shoulders for me today hopefully. Inspiration please, what did you do other than take loads of mtren :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Do you always train this early mate?
> 
> And I take it you don't do it fasted?


Certainly do mate. 6.30am 

I have a coffee and that's it. Will change to oats and whey Monday.



Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders for me today hopefully. Inspiration please, what did you do other than take loads of mtren :lol:


PMSL

No mtren, last 1ml used other day.

DB Press 5 sets of 10

Face Pulls 5 sets of 15

Cable Lateral Raises SS cable front raises 4 sets of 15

Seated HS Shoulder Press 10 sets of 10

DB Lateral raises HUGE drop set

DB Front Raises 3 sets of 10

Standing Log Press 3 sets of 15

Done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fùcking monster session :thumbup1:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly do mate. 6.30am
> 
> I have a coffee and that's it. Will change to oats and whey Monday.
> 
> ...


BIG session!!! How long did that take you? I take it you only hit shoulders once a week?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> BIG session!!! How long did that take you? I take it you only hit shoulders once a week?


About 40 mins, I'm on an upper/lower split.

Upper A

Lower A

Upper B

Lower B

Then I just hit shoulders to wrap week up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly do mate. 6.30am
> 
> I have a coffee and that's it. Will change to oats and whey Monday.
> 
> ...


Epic


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks easy

:whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly do mate. 6.30am
> 
> I have a coffee and that's it. Will change to oats and whey Monday.


This is my routine now as well. Cardio first thing if just walking - oats/whey/kiwi shake with a string black coffee and then train about an hour later. If cant get out to walk in the morning then cardio is PWO.

Seems to be working wonders, coupled with everything else 

Good work fella, and listen to @Sharpy76 mate - just not worth it - your family need you - more than than little gobshyte needs a kicking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> This is my routine now as well. Cardio first thing if just walking - oats/whey/kiwi shake with a string black coffee and then train about an hour later. If cant get out to walk in the morning then cardio is PWO.
> 
> Seems to be working wonders, coupled with everything else
> 
> Good work fella, and listen to @Sharpy76 mate - just not worth it - your family need you - more than than little gobshyte needs a kicking


Kiwi shake?!

Still with James?

Yeah I know mate, I do silly things every now and then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks easy
> 
> :whistling:


So does your wife :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Kiwi shake?!
> 
> Still with James?
> 
> Yeah I know mate, I do silly things every now and then lol


Yes mate. First shake of the day has a kiwi fruit in it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So does your wife :lol:


Works for me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Yes mate. First shake of the day has a kiwi fruit in it.


Sounds quite refreshing tbh. Any reason for it?



Ginger Ben said:


> Works for me :lol:


Yes she's on your payroll :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds quite refreshing tbh. Any reason for it?


Probably the same reason I have pineapple with every meal - aids digestion. Also tastes nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Probably the same reason I have pineapple with every meal - aids digestion. Also tastes nice


Yeah I guessed it would be that mate, may give it a whirl


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I may switch my training up to 6:30am training :thumb:

I'm either training at 7:30pm or 1:15pm due to work and its a killer when I train 7:30 one day then the next I'm back in at 1:15!! What I would do for consistent times!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> I may switch my training up to 6:30am training :thumb:
> 
> I'm either training at 7:30pm or 1:15pm due to work and its a killer when I train 7:30 one day then the next I'm back in at 1:15!! What I would do for consistent times!!!


Do it mate, gets it out the way and rest of the day all you need to do is eat lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pmsl did you nick the lads 10 pence mix and dinner money bro x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Pmsl did you nick the lads 10 pence mix and dinner money bro x


Lol yes! And called his mum a slag


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Closed at the request of @R0BLET

Let me know if you want it re-opening mate.


----------

